# Unfairer Vorteil gegenüber anderen im PVP



## Telkano (21. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich stelle mir schon seit ein paar Tagen die Frage wie man im War Ausrüstung bekommt. Ist es durch die Anzahl der Kills wofür man sich dann Rüstung eintauschen kann oder wie läuft das? Weil ich denke, dass PVP sich durch einen direkten Vergleich der Chars auf Leben und Tod auszeichnet wird und nicht durch das Equipment. Ein gut ausgerüsteter Spieler kann womöglich 2 Spieler gleichzeitig töten wenn der Skill stimmt. Dadurch bekommt er noch besseres Equipment und wird noch besser, wodurch er wiederrum noch bessere Ausrüstung bekommt. Ein TEUFELSKREIS also, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Klar der Drang besseres Equipment zu bekommen ist auch bei mir da, aber ich fänd es besser wenn alle beim PVP das gleiche hätten, da es dann ausgeglichener ist. So hat die Gruppe mit den besseren Leuten einen großen Vorteil den anderen gegenüber. Oder ist das etwa so wie in WOW (ja, ich hasse diesen Vergleich auch) mit der Arena, dass wenn man besser wird die Wertung steigt und man nurnoch auf stärkere Gegner stößt als bei einer schlechten Wertung. Klärt mich mal bitte auf wie das ist dem Ausrüstung bekommen, und ob dann nicht ein Nachteil gegenüber casuals entsteht?

lg Telka


----------



## gultis (21. Juli 2008)

in wow gehts doch auch ?
und du sagtest selbst wen der skill stimmt , auserdem wird um ausrüstüng auch gewürfelt deine chance wird nur erhöt duch heal, dämäge und absorbirten dääämäge.

aso und sowas wie arena wirds wohl nicht geben


----------



## Kalyptus (21. Juli 2008)

Deine Anahme ist falsch.

Mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Emokeksii (21. Juli 2008)

Es gibt spiele die nicht wow heißen equipt nicht alles ist und man nicht solo rum rennt und somit andere sachen wie können und teamplay usw entscheident sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

Da sie sich nicht wie bei wow langsam die leute vom pvp vergraulen wollen besonders nicht bei nem pvp lasstigen spiel werden sie das schon anständig regeln.


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2008)

Über das Equip würde ich mir nicht allzugrlße Sorgen machen. Schon In Daoc hatte halt jeder seine SC und damit waren alle auf ähnlichem Stand.
Unterschiede gabs natürlich bei den Reichsfähigkeiten, aber auch eine Ranghöhere Gruppe hat die auch mal auf nem Cooldown und es gab auch genug Alternativen an Punkte zu kommen dass man dann auf einem brauchbaren Niveau war.


----------



## Wolfner (21. Juli 2008)

Equipment hat kaum spürbaren Einfluss.

Einen Teufelskreis kann es außerdem in deinem Beispiel nicht geben, denn das setzt voraus, dass alle Spieler immer gleich gut spielen und die schwächeren nie neues Equipment kriegen.
Ausrüstung holt man sich (zumindest zu Beginn) aber hptsl. über Public Quests und die werden ohnehin ständig in Gruppen erledigt.

Allgemein gilt: Entscheidende Dinge finden in WAR nie Solo statt (Rüstungen sind zwar nicht so wichtig, aber für die gilt das auch). Genauso wie du dich kaum in einem Mann-gegen-Mann-Kampf auf dem Schlachtfeld beweisen wirst müssen, wie es evtl. in der Arena mal war (*würg*). Eher kommen 15 Ordnungs- oder Zerstörungskumpel und hacken dich kurzerhand nieder.

Und zwar weil niemals jemand alleine aufs RvR-Feld rausgeht. Die Begründung ist einfach: Es ist sinnlos.
- Willst du gegen andere Spieler antreten, brauchst du ne Gruppe weil du sonst von sehr vielen feindlichen Spielern niedergeknüppelt wirst. 
- Willst du was einnehmen, brauchst du ne Gruppe, weill dich sonst die NPC-Champions kalt machen.
- Willst du alleine Reichspunkte machen? Dann wirst eher du von nem grimmigen Nordmann selbst zu Reichspunkten verarbeitet. Und die sehen nicht nur angepisst aus. Die sind es auch und vermitteln einem das auf sehr schmerzhafte Weise mit Feuer und Stahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst immer beachten, du kannst WAR nie, nie, nie mit WoW oder WoW-PvP vergleichen.
WoW ist "is-eh-wurscht-was-man-tut-weils-keine-Konsequenzen-hat"-Solo-PvP. WAR ist beinhartes Erz-Gruppen-Reichskampf-PvP.
Auch wenn es inzwischen schon ein wenig übertrieben klingen mag: WAR ist EXTREM teamorientiert. Nix mit Solo-Gameplay.
Wer also WoW spielt und sich denkt "Hey, ich spiel auf nem PvP-Server. Das heißt WAR wird mir zwangsläufig auch Spaß machen." Der irrt sich ganz fürchterlich, denn in WoW kannst du auch alleine PvP machen. In WAR hat das einfach keinen Sinn.

Das ist auch der Grund dafür, warum ich denke, dass viele Spieler nach dem ersten Monat wieder abhauen werden (und wahrscheinlich gleich "Flop des Jahres!" schreien. Was natürlich Bullshit ist.).


Edit:

Für alles andere kann ich noch diese Podcasts hier empfehlen:
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/hom...mbatSystem.html
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/hom...ges_BR1000.html
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/hom...vR_bitrate.html

Sollte eigentlich alle Fragen bezüglich Aufstieg und Kampf beantworten. :-)


----------



## Egooz (21. Juli 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> in wow gehts doch auch ?



Ich schreibs ja nicht oft, aber  L O L ...der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ansonsten nimm dir Tikumes Text zu Herzen, mehr muss man eigentlich nicht mehr schreiben.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2008)

Also die Ausrüstung macht in WAR nur 30% der Gesamtstärke aus. Rest sind vor allem Charakterbeherrschung und Skillung.
Es wird primär also gar nicht erforderlich sein, die beste Ausrüstung zu besitzen.

Dazu ist WAR viel mehr auf Gruppenkampf ausgelegt. Es wurde immer betont, dass die Entwickler den 1vs1 Kampf überhaupt nicht berücksichtigen und die Klassen nur in der Gruppe betrachten. Wenn du also Solo losrubbeln willst, wird WAR nicht das richtige für dich sein bzw. wird man erhebliche Probleme haben.

Die Ausrüstung bekommt man sowohl durch PvE als auch durch RvR. Wie das genau aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber bei einer Burgeroberung ist es z.b. denkbar, dass alle Spieler bei erfolgreicher Eroberung einen Gegenstand erhalten, basierend darauf wie viel sie zu der Eroberung beigetragen haben.

Denkbar sind auch Gegenstände die man mit bestimmten RvR-Rängen kaufen kann. Für jeden getöteten Gegner bekommt man in WAR Punkte und ab einer bestimmten Punktzahl steigt man nen RvR Rang auf. Diese Punkte gehen niemals verloren aber es wird sehr sehr lange dauern, die maximale Punktzahl zu erreichen. In Daoc z.b. hatten auf allen Servern weniger als 10 Spieler die maximale Punktzahl erreicht !

Und wieso ist es bitte unfair, dass Spieler, die wesentlich mehr Zeit in Ausrüstung und den Kampf als Gruppe investiert haben, einen Vorteil gegenüber einer Gruppe haben, die gerade erst Level 40 geworden sind ? Wer mehr investiert, bekommt auch mehr. Das Grundprinzip aller MMORPG´s


----------



## Telkano (21. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun ergänzte noch per PN:

In WAR wird aber die verstärkung der Charaktäre nicht so groß sein wie in WoW, wenn man zb in WoW Season 4 hat gut man sich nur noch gegen gleichequipte schwer, in WAR machen die Items nur max 20-40% des Charakters aus wärend es in WoW ungefähr 70-80% sind, es fällt also nicht so sehr ins Gewicht wie der Charakter ausgerüstet ist, meistens kann man sein gegenüber auch mit schlechterem Equipment besiegen, außer es ist eine deiner Counterklassen.


----------



## Rosengarten (21. Juli 2008)

Wer Guild-Wars kennt kann sich so vielleicht ein Bild machen.
Dort gibt es ein Limit für jede Rüstungsklasse. Beispielsweise hat in WAR ein Tank ein Limit von 100, ein DD eines von 70 usw. Dies wird man wahrscheinlich mit 40 erreicht haben und bekommt dann halt nur neue Ausrüstung die stylischer, schicker oder was auch immer ist. So stelle ich mir das vor, da es so auch am besten geregelt wäre.


----------



## Ilunadin (21. Juli 2008)

Denke nicht,dass da IMBA R0XX0R Kids rumrennen werden...werden die schon richtig regeln...naja ich lasse mich da trotzdem erst sehen wennd er SPALTA da ist


----------



## Mymythos (21. Juli 2008)

keine Itemspirale = kurz bis mittelfristiger Spielspaß. Ich bin mir sicher es wird nach und nach besseres Equipment geben. Wenn nicht wird War nach 1 bis 2 Jahren nur noch für Fans intressant sein. 

Die Masse will die Itemspirale, das ist Fakt. Mal sehen ob das was wird.

und nur mal so: GW ist nur mittelwertig erfolgreich weil es nix kostet.....


----------



## Rosengarten (21. Juli 2008)

Hab ja auch nicht geschrieben das GW so toll wäre, aber musst es auch nicht gleich runtermachen. Schlecht ist es nämlich nicht. Mich kotzt diese Itemspirale an....warum soll ich mir eine Ausrüstung erarbeiten, die ich in 2Monaten wieder wegschmeißen kann? Wer diese Art mag sollte sich mal fragen wofür er da eigentlich seine Zeit verschwendet.....

Edith: Ich würde es sogar beherzigen, wenn nur Fans Warhammer spielen würden.....und nicht  Spieler, die herumprahlen müssen wie toll sie sind.


----------



## Egooz (21. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> GW ist nur mittelwertig erfolgreich weil es nix kostet.....



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...hauptsache einfach mal irgendeinen Mist schreiben.


Es wird in Warhammer schon verschiedene Items mit Werten, + auf Skills usw geben. Nur wird die Kluft zwischen Top-Loot und Questreward nicht so extrem hoch sein wie in anderen MMORPGs.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Edith: Ich würde es sogar beherzigen, wenn nur Fans Warhammer spielen würden.....und nicht  Spieler, die herumprahlen müssen wie toll sie sind.



Das seh ich genauso, hab nicht wirklich Lust mit Leuten zu Spielen, die sich für was besseres halten wegen der Itemspirale.
Ich habbe das schon bei WoW gehasst. Ein Kumpel von mir ist WoW Spieler, er vergleicht oft sein Equip mit dem von anderen und wenn seins besser ist bezeichnet er den anderen Spieler gleich als Noob. Ich glaube nicht das er es verstehen wird, das nicht jeder 5x in der Woche raiden gehen kann. Aber das soll mir egal sein, ich hhab ja schon letztes jahr mit WoW aufgehört. Soll er so weitermachen und gut is^^


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2008)

Daoc hatte auch keine Itemspirale und war für seine Verhältnisse ein sehr erfolgreiches spiel.

WAR baut ja bekanntlich auf Daoc auf und übernimmt zum Teil das System.

Daoc hat eben das beste PvP System, dass es gibt das Problem lag eher daran, dass vielen die Welt zu unbekannt war und sie sich nicht damit idenifizieren konnten.


----------



## FrustmaN (21. Juli 2008)

die "itemspirale" wollen vor allem die entwickler (und wie oben jemand erwähnt hat die leute die prahlen wollen wie toll sie sind, bzw wie toll sie glauben zu sein. und von denen man dann oft genug angeschrieben wird, was für ein noob man doch ist weil man nicht txyz anhat. sollen sie weiter vorm ah rumstehn und sich für was besonderes halten) , weil sie meinen ohne sie würden die leute die motivation verlieren, ist also nur ein teil des "suchtprinzips" das hinter jedem solcher spiele steht um spieler möglichst lange bei ihrem abo zu halten.
ich für meinen teil kann darauf verzichten und bin der ansicht, daß der spieler über den ausgang eines kampfes (egal ob pvp oder pve) entscheiden sollte, also können , taktik und teamplay und nicht wer hat was und kann deshalb wen umhaun weil er länger aushält oder mehr schaden macht.

hoffentlich wird in war tatsächlich das prinzip mit teamplay und können vor items gesetzt, dann wird es wirklich gut werden und die leute anziehen, die sich durch eben teamplay und taktik auszeichnen und die kleinen roxxor-kiddies werden hoffentlich wegbleiben und man bleibt von killas, deaths, nights, ... und solchen namen verschont. wird sicher nicht so sein, aber man wird ja noch mal träumen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Malarki@buffed (21. Juli 2008)

Wie kommt man denn nun an seine Items? BossKills?
Oder holt man sich die für n bestimmten Rang oder Punkte beim Npc ab?


----------



## Neveren (21. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> und nur mal so: GW ist nur mittelwertig erfolgreich weil es nix kostet.....



Da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, wer sich richtig mit Guild Wars PvP auseinandersetzt wird lange brauchen um einigermassen Skill zu kommen, und so wenige Spieler hat Guild Wars nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so würde ich das wahrscheinlich auch sehen wenn ich nur den PvE Content Erkundet hätte... der ist nicht so gelungen meiner Meinung nach.

Back to Topic:

Ich fände es auch gut wenn es ähnlich wie in Guild Wars geregelt währe, aber mit etwas mehr vielfalt. Und fände es auch nur fair wenn dauerzocker besseres Equipment hätten als ich.  Ich denke aber nicht das es zu einem solchen Teufelskreis werden wird wie du denkst, da in WAR eben mehr der Skill entscheiden soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Peace.


----------



## pewpew shangria (21. Juli 2008)

Guild Wars ist, trotz der Balancing Probleme die die Addons so mit sich gebracht haben, -für mich- immernoch DAS MMORPG mit dem besten PvP System. Jeder hatte nach wenigen Wochen genug Punkte gesammelt um sich einen perfekten PvP Char zu erstellen (mehrere Waffensets inkl.).

Guild Wars wurde zu Beginn nicht umsonst von einigen Koreanern auf höchstem Niveau gespielt ( gab ja auch in der Anfangszeit recht viel Geld dort im GvG zu gewinnen), viele der Topspieler aus Guild Wars haben WC3 bzw. Shooterhintergrund und bewegen sich auf sehr hohem E-Sport Niveau.

Ich hoffe mal, das einige der Guild Wars PvP´ler zu WAR wechseln werden, das würde dem Spiel nur gut tun. Ausserdem würden mal einige der Spieler die in WoW " PvP-RoXXor" waren sehen, wie man mit "Skill" spielt. Denn diese Jungs wissen was Teamplay bedeutet.

OT:
Wird man in WAR auf Spikes treffen? Also 3-2-1 Ziel tot? Hab in nem irgend einem RvR Video mal einen seeehr schnell sterben sehn, dabei war seine Health-Bar anfangs noch voll.


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juli 2008)

pewpew schrieb:


> OT:
> Wird man in WAR auf Spikes treffen? Also 3-2-1 Ziel tot? Hab in nem irgend einem RvR Video mal einen seeehr schnell sterben sehn, dabei war seine Health-Bar anfangs noch voll.



klar wird es die  geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei random spielern nicht aber bei "stammgruppen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (21. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> keine Itemspirale = kurz bis mittelfristiger Spielspaß. Ich bin mir sicher es wird nach und nach besseres Equipment geben. Wenn nicht wird War nach 1 bis 2 Jahren nur noch für Fans intressant sein.
> 
> Die Masse will die Itemspirale, das ist Fakt. Mal sehen ob das was wird.
> 
> und nur mal so: GW ist nur mittelwertig erfolgreich weil es nix kostet.....




Warhammer wird vielleicht nicht die Massen anziehen, aber das ist auch gut so. Wenn die Meisten der 10 Millionen Blizzardkunden ihre Itemspirale weiterdrehen wollen, so wird es ihnen Wotlk bestimmt bieten und dort werden sie auch glücklich werden.

Warhammer-PvP besitzt nun mal ein anderes PvP-System, indem sich Skill durch das Einfügen in die Gruppe/Gilde/Fraktion definiert, ob man das Archetypsystem verinnerlicht hat und seinen Charakter mit all seinen Fertigkeiten, entsprechend der geforderten Situation, taktisch korrekt einsetzt.

Egospieler und Itemspiralanhänger werden WAR zu grössten Teilen als nicht spassig empfinden, zu WoW zurückkehren und schreien: "Warhammer is leaving."

Und dennoch wird es mehr als genug Spieler geben, die viele Server füllen werden, weil ihnen das RvR-System mit Teamplay und allen anderem Drum und Dran gefällt. Siehe DAOC, das Spiel gab es vor WoW und begeistert noch heute seine Spielergemeinde.


----------



## InTheEnd (21. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn nun an seine Items? BossKills?
> Oder holt man sich die für n bestimmten Rang oder Punkte beim Npc ab?



Alles.

Du kriegst Items über Bosskills z.B: Den Obermotzt einer Stadt.
Du kannst die aber auch, so wie ich das verstanden habe, mit höheren Rängen auch bessere Ausrüstung kaufen.

Und zu guter letzt gibt es noch solche Dinge wie RvR Public Quest sowie anderes PvE was Loot abwirft.


----------



## Ascían (21. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum ein MMORPG ohne Items nicht funktionieren sollte..imho ist nur jede Spieleschmiede zu faul, den breit ausgetretenen Pfad der Itemisierung zu verlassen und neue Wege zu erkunden, seinen Charakter besser zu machen (seltene Fähigkeiten usw. als Loot wär'n doch mal interessant, oder so etwas wie in WoW Classic mit den Büchern die in AQ und UBRS droppten). Da es bei WAR vorraussichtlich eine Itemisierung gibt, sollten die meisten Ex-WoW'ler zufriedengestellt sein, allerdings fände ich ein Cap-System wie in HdRO nicht schlecht. Dort ist auch die Diskrepanz zwischen den einzelnen "guten" Items und den "epischen" nicht so groß, dass man chancenlos ist als schlechter equipter.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum ein MMORPG ohne Items nicht funktionieren sollte..imho ist nur jede Spieleschmiede zu faul, den breit ausgetretenen Pfad der Itemisierung zu verlassen und neue Wege zu erkunden, seinen Charakter besser zu machen (seltene Fähigkeiten usw. als Loot wär'n doch mal interessant, oder so etwas wie in WoW Classic mit den Büchern die in AQ und UBRS droppten). Da es bei WAR vorraussichtlich eine Itemisierung gibt, sollten die meisten Ex-WoW'ler zufriedengestellt sein, allerdings fände ich ein Cap-System wie in HdRO nicht schlecht. Dort ist auch die Diskrepanz zwischen den einzelnen "guten" Items und den "epischen" nicht so groß, dass man chancenlos ist als schlechter equipter.



Wie oft denn noch ? Hauptschwerpunkt liegt bei WAR im RvR und da würde ein Itemsystem wie es WoW hat nicht funktionieren, da manche Spieler dann irgendwann unbesiegbar wären.

Gegenstände machen in WAR nur 30% der Charakterstärke aus und entscheiden somit nur gering über Sieg und Niederlage. Man wird denke ich wie in Daoc relativ schnell an ein gutes Set kommen um damit im RvR zu bestehen und wie in Daoc wird das Hauptziel nicht bessere Items sein, sondern den Gegnern eins auf die Mütze zu geben und sich actionreiche Schlachten zu liefern.

RvR-Ränge und Items waren in Daoc jedenfalls nie meine Antriebsmotivation.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juli 2008)

Ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben ^^ ( auch wenn ich das bisherige WOW/GW PvP bisher net so mochte ( wird sich mit WAR wohl ändern) )

Ich finde es sehr gut das man nicht so sehr über sein Equip definiert wird sondern über Skill.
Skill kann man sich würd ich meinen leichter erarbeiten als Equip ( außer s1/s2  xD )
und außerdem gibts dann des "Noob" geflame net mehr

Ascían   soweit ich mich noch an meine Standart-GW zeit erinnern kann wars doch schon so das man von manchen Gegnern Elite-Skills klauen konnte
(hatte als WL [ Nein nicht Warlock sondern Waldläufer] den 3-Fach Schuss )  also is das so neu auch net.

mfg Terror


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Juli 2008)

InTheEnd schrieb:


> Alles.
> 
> Du kriegst Items über Bosskills z.B: Den Obermotzt einer Stadt.
> Du kannst die aber auch, so wie ich das verstanden habe, mit höheren Rängen auch bessere Ausrüstung kaufen.
> ...



Wenn die Gilde höhere ränge erreicht kann man sich auch bessere Ausrüstung kaufen.


----------



## pewpew shangria (21. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben ^^ ( auch wenn ich das bisherige WOW/GW PvP bisher net so mochte ( wird sich mit WAR wohl ändern) )
> 
> Ich finde es sehr gut das man nicht so sehr über sein Equip definiert wird sondern über Skill.
> Skill kann man sich würd ich meinen leichter erarbeiten als Equip ( außer s1/s2  xD )
> ...



Also das man sich Skill schneller erarbeiten kann als Equip halte ich für ein Gerücht, du musst dafür erstmal alle Skills von allen Klassen kennen, diese am besten am Castemote erkennen können, schnell reagieren können, jede Kampfsituation schnell analysieren und darauf reagieren. Besonders der erste Punkt wird erstmal ne ganze Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, bis dahin hat man sicher schon einige Hauptstadtraids hinter sich. Überhaupt erreichen 1-2% der Spieler überhaupt so eine Form des "Skills". Ich weiß zwar nicht wie viele Skills es geben wird, jedoch denke ich mal das es doch so einige Unterschiedliche sein werden. 
In WoW rennen auch Leute mit 4/5 Teilen s3 rum, haben aber Ratings die weit unter 1500 liegen. Und das ist kein kleiner Teil. Was denen das spielen schwer macht ist vorallem die fehlende Spielpraxis (die meisten Casuals machen ihre 10 Spiele die Woche und freuen sich über ein paar Punkte), falsches Lineup ( nicht jede Klasse/Skillung ist in jedem Bracket gleich stark, Stichwort Balancing), und das fehlende Wissen über die anderen Klassen ( da wird die Insignie gerne mal bei nem 2 Sejunden Stun benutzt statt Kidney Shot abzuwarten etc.).

Was ich vorallem damit sagen will, Skill kommt mit Spielpraxis und der Bereitschaft sich eine Menge von Softskills zu erarbeiten ( Kiting, Übersicht übers Kampfgeschehen und besonders Theory Crafting). Know your Enemy ist hier die Devise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele seit vielen Jahren PvP, würde mich aber niemals zu den Spielern mit "Skill" zählen, da habe ich schon ganz andere Kaliber erlebt.
Aber viele Spieler haben irgendwie das Gefühl, sie seien die einzigen die mit Skill spielen, besonders ehemalige PvE-RoXXor. Diese Spiler erkennt man aber meist sehr gut durch ihre fehlende Ruhe in brenzligen Situationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Mythics Entscheidung über die Wertigkeit der Items, wird sicherlich entschieden werden, in wieweit das Projekt WAR Erfolg haben wird. Momentan gillt es als die große Hoffnung der RPG-PvP Gemeinde, nach dem FURY für viele eine herbe Enttäschung war. 

Nunja, abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (21. Juli 2008)

Ich kann zB ne Szene aus WoW erzählen wo man sieht das dort Items fast alles ausmachen, Zwergen Paladin mit lvl 26 metzelt sich doch 4 lvl 29 Hordler als wär nix gewesen, der stellt sich einfach in die gruppe und haut sie einen nach dem anderem um, hab mir dabei mal sein Equip angeschaut war so stark verzaubert war das ärger nimma geht, und sowas hoffe ich in WAR nun wirklich nich anzutreffen


----------



## Sorzzara (23. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> keine Itemspirale = kurz bis mittelfristiger Spielspaß. Ich bin mir sicher es wird nach und nach besseres Equipment geben. Wenn nicht wird War nach 1 bis 2 Jahren nur noch für Fans intressant sein.
> 
> Die Masse will die Itemspirale, das ist Fakt. Mal sehen ob das was wird.
> 
> und nur mal so: GW ist nur mittelwertig erfolgreich weil es nix kostet.....




Wenn W.A.R auf einem "Itemspiralsystem" aufbaut, dass so aussieht wie WoW, dann kündige ich meinen Account schneller als Jemand "Entzug der Kontoeinzugsermächtigung" - Tippen kann.

Was die Masse anbelang...sehr viel mehr Spieler spielen Shooter als MMORPGS, und nur in den wenigsten Shootern gibt es Equipunterschiede, die sich nicht durch ein laufen in eine bestimmte Ecke ausgleichen lassen. Die Masse, will weiter vor allen DIngen immer den neuesten Thrill, die neueste Idee, oder ein schon fast in Vergessenheit geratenes, neu aufgerolltes Konzept, dass sie nicht kennen....altbewährtes immer zu wiederholen ist zwar eine Weile lang ein sicherer Weg, aber auf dauer kontraproduktiv.

1. Heisst es mittelfristig
2. Ist viel gespielt seit 2005 nicht gerade Mittelfristig, und in den Wertungen liegt GW drei Jahre nach seinem Erscheinen immer noch gleichauf mit WoW. (Nachzulesen in der neuesten Gamestar - Ausgabe)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. Juli 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich kann zB ne Szene aus WoW erzählen wo man sieht das dort Items fast alles ausmachen, Zwergen Paladin mit lvl 26 metzelt sich doch 4 lvl 29 Hordler als wär nix gewesen, der stellt sich einfach in die gruppe und haut sie einen nach dem anderem um, hab mir dabei mal sein Equip angeschaut war so stark verzaubert war das ärger nimma geht, und sowas hoffe ich in WAR nun wirklich nich anzutreffen


Das hat Blizzard verbockt Level 300 Verzauberungen gehören auf Level 60 Waffen oder höher und nicht auf Lowlevel-Items! Aber Kundenanzahl geht über alles, wenn das behoben würde gehen die Abozahlen zurück!


----------



## SirDamatadore (23. Juli 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Das hat Blizzard verbockt Level 300 Verzauberungen gehören auf Level 60 Waffen oder höher und nicht auf Lowlevel-Items! Aber Kundenanzahl geht über alles, wenn das behoben würde gehen die Abozahlen zurück!



Wenn ich dein Text richtig gelesen habe, dann hat Blizzard auf seine Kunden gehört und was ist daran so schlimm?

Wenn ich falsch verstanden habe , dann SORRY


----------



## Mymythos (23. Juli 2008)

hehe,

Geld regiert die Welt und nicht die Wünsche oder Vorstellungen von Fans. Ich denke die Entscheidung wird nicht zugunsten vom Spielspaß sondern zugunsten der Masse fallen. 

Und lt. Beta Berichten werden wir uns eh warm anziehen müssen. Die Feinheiten stimmen nur leider ist die Basis nicht stimmig. Naja mal abwarten wies bis zum Release aussieht.



> 1. Heisst es mittelfristig



hab ich das nicht gesagt, naja @Kluggeschissen


----------



## Sorzzara (23. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> und nur mal so: GW ist nur *mittelwertig* erfolgreich weil es nix kostet.....


nein, hast du nicht gesagt

Also wird der Entwickler eine Entscheidung gegen den Spielspass fällen, um Massen an Käufern anzulocken?   *Logik ist AFk @ Kellerweinen*

Was für Beta - Berichte? Vielleicht bin ich ja inzwischen verkalkt, oder mit 21 Jahren kurzsichtig, aber ich habe nichts vom Fall des Non Disclosure Agreements mitbekommen...



> Die Feinheiten stimmen nur leider ist die Basis nicht stimmig.



Bist du Bundestagsabgeordneter? Solche Kommentare höre ich in der Sendung hohes Haus wenn den Abgeordneten die Argumente ausgehen, und sie anfangen sich RL anzuflamen.



P.S. Für alle nicht Österreicher: Hohes Haus ist unsere "Live aus dem Nationalrat" - Sendung...manchmal ganz witzig anzusehen wenn die alten Knaben laut werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Mymythos (23. Juli 2008)

ich gebs auf aber Du musst noch viel lernen junger Padawan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: NDA, ich lach mich weg.

Aber wenn Du meinst glaub da weiter dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (23. Juli 2008)

Seltsam das so ein pauschaler Vorwurf auf WAR bezogen wird. Es wurde ja schon gesagt das dies nicht zutrifft, weil die Itemisierung in WAR gar nicht so stark vorhanden ist.

Ich frage mich wann sich die Ersten beschweren, das erfolgreiche Gilden durch ihren hohen Gildenrang unfaire Vorteile haben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> ich gebs auf



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Einsatzziel erreicht.


Wenn du ein paar Argumente im Gepäck hast, darfst du wiederkommen.

Übrigens, ich bin ein Sith.


----------



## pewpew shangria (23. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Ich denke die Entscheidung wird nicht zugunsten vom Spielspaß sondern zugunsten der Masse fallen.



Da dieser Satz ja für Wiedersprüchlich und Unverständlich gehalten wurde, möchte ich ihn mal frei interpretieren:

Wenn ein MMORPG für die Masse angefertigt wird, bedeutet dies meist: Probleme in manchen Balance bereichen. Viel zu einfaches, nennen wir es mal Idiotensicheres Handling, ein auf die Bedürfnisse von Casuals ausgelegter Content ( also eher zu wenig als zu viel)
WoW ist ein Spiel für die Masse, jeglicher Aspekt ( EPIXX!!!) wurde soweit erleichtert, das man das mit nem Afk-Bot erreichen kann.^^
Auch hier wurde der Content so totgenerft, dass man mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken alle Encounter bis SW schaffen könnte. Es gibt ja 100 Addons die das spielen für einen übernehmen...sicherlich haben da die meisten Casuals noch sehr viel Spaß dran, sie bekommen ja so alles umsonst, wofür andere wirklich noch spielen mussten ( bekommen ja auch meist nichts davon mit, die wenigsten Casuals machen sich die Mühe Patchnotes zu lesen).

Das sind ein paar Punkte und ein dazugehöriges Beispiel, die zeigen sollen wie ein auf Masse getrimmtes Spiel wenig Langzeitmotivation, und in puncto Balancing und Handling sogar zu Spielfrust führen kann. Spielspaß definiert sich halt nicht über "Massentauglichkeit" wie WoW denke ich mal bewiesen hat.

Nunja, ich weiß nicht ob der Threadersteller dies mit seinem Satz ausdrücken wollte und ich hoffe noch mehr das er in Bezug auf WAR damit unrecht hat.


----------



## Shadrolan (24. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe nur das es nich so n verzauberungs-overkill gibt wie bei wow, sonst stehen nach 2 monaten die ersten lv 19er vorm tier2 eingang und schnezeln alle low lvller ab die durchwollen(siehe wow)


----------



## Hühü1 (24. Juli 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das es nich so n verzauberungs-overkill gibt wie bei wow, sonst stehen nach 2 monaten die ersten lv 19er vorm tier2 eingang und schnezeln alle low lvller ab die durchwollen(siehe wow)



Hm da es kein verzauberungs beruf in WAR gibt wohl eher nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt den amulletherstellung´s beruf, amullete für waffen rüstungen aber die wird wohl jeder benutzen können.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das es nich so n verzauberungs-overkill gibt wie bei wow, sonst stehen nach 2 monaten die ersten lv 19er vorm tier2 eingang und schnezeln alle low lvller ab die durchwollen(siehe wow)



wie schon gesagt Items werden nicht so der überbringer sein das sie Skill ersetzen können, und außerdem würden bei dieser Variante die Pvpler irgendwann im lvl aufstreigen und damit würden sie irgendwann unter die Chickenregel fallen, und somit zu lvl 1 Hünchen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, in War gibts nämlich Leveln durch PvP, für alles was man abschlachtet gibts XP


----------



## Moronic (24. Juli 2008)

Ich denke nicht dass das Equipt bei WAR eine so tragende Rolle spielt wie zB in WoW. Es wird wohl eher darauf hinauslaufen wie taktisch man seine Fähigkeiten und Talente einsetzt. 
An Equipt kommst du übrigens durch die Publicquests und die üblichen Quellen soweit ich das verstanden hab.


----------



## FireFox94 (24. Juli 2008)

ich habe eine frage und zwar wenn man bei WAR frisch lvl 40 ist und dann will man ja schon probieren mit leuten eine stadt oder sowas einzunehmen ob man dann mit der ausrüstung klar kommt obwohl man ja noch nicht lang lvl 40 ist und somit ja noch nicht so gute ausrüstung hat ob man dann extra bessere ausrüstung braucht also extra z.b. ganze zeit gegen richtige spieler kämpft um gute ausrüstung zu bekommen ob man halt die gute ausrüstung braucht damit man eine reale chance im pvp hat                                                                                                                                                                                  also ums genauer zu sagen ob man extra erstmal gute ausrüstung  braucht und man mit den quest belohnungen von stufe 37 oder so das auch schon schaffen kann ohne extra gute ausrüstung zu sammeln


----------



## Zaratres (24. Juli 2008)

War ausrüstung 30% nicht wow 70-80% FireFox94. Also ja du wirst auch mit grad mal 1 tag erst 40 schon mitmachen können mit den großen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Stancer (24. Juli 2008)

Die Frage wird in letzter Zeit aber extrem oft gestellt also nochmal :

Items werden in WAR nur einen geringen Stellenwert haben und nur etwa 30% der Gesamtstärke des Charakters ausmachen. Taktik und beherrschen der Fähigkeiten des eigenen Charakters werden sehr viel wichtiger sein.

Man wird mit 40 wohl schon nen Basis set durch Quests oder sonstwas kriegen und damit wird man bestimmt ganz gut mit auskommen.

Ich vergleich das mal mit Daoc. Früher gabs das das Epic Set, welches man durch ne ewig lange Questreihe bekam. Der letzte Schritt fand da mit max. Level statt und das Set war nen sehr guter Einstieg. Die besten Items waren zu der Zeit die Gecrafteten. Und auch wenn viele Spieler mit nem gecrafteten Set herumliefen ist man mit dem Epic Set nie untergegangen. Man hatte jederzeit Chancen mit Geschick gegen einen anderen zu gewinnen.

Denke so wirds auch in etwa in WAR werden. Es wird nicht wie in WoW nötig sein, permanent mit den besten Items herumzulaufen um mit dem Rest mithalten zu können !


----------



## FireFox94 (24. Juli 2008)

(das antworten ging ja schnell^^) aber nahkämpfer haben doch denk ich mal fertigkeiten die z.b. +30 damage zu dem damage der waffe machen oder ist das falsch da ists aber doch schon wichtig wenn die waffe z.b. 50 damge macht und dann halt +30 und das wenn man schon länger lvl 40 ist das man dann schon eine bessere waffe mit vll 80 damge hat und dann +30 durch fertigkeit


----------



## FireFox94 (24. Juli 2008)

aber andererseits kommt es wirklich bei nem kampf feuermagier gegen nen ork der nahkampf macht nicht auf ausrüstung an da ists logisch das der feuerzauberer kaum eine chance gegen nen nahkämpfer hat
deswegen kommts größtenteils bei sieg oder niederlage auf die klasse an oder?


----------



## Sorzzara (24. Juli 2008)

Würd ich nicht mal sagen. Wenn der Feuermagier auf einer Anhöhe steht die der Orc nicht erreichen kann, weit enfernt ist, oder den Orc überrascht wird dieser schneller zu Pilzragout verarbeitet, als er sich zu seinem Gegner umdrehen kann.

Es kommt auf die Klasse an, natürlich, aber ebenso auf die taktische Situation, darauf was die Mitspieler grade machen (Vergesst bitte 1on1 Vergleiche...WAR PvP = Team PvP Wer Solofightet und Zergt wird sehr schnell untergehen) und wie das Gelände aussieht.

Ausserdem kommt es auf die SKillung, und die aktivierten Tactics des Charakters an...ein Feuermagier der sich diesbezüglich den schnellen "billigen" AEs verschreibt, wird wahrscheinlich kein Land sehen, wenn der Melee ihn auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt. Is der Flammenbube aber auf hohen dmg gegen Einzelziele aus, kanns passieren, dass er den Melee wegbrutzelt, während der noch auf dem Weg zu ihm ist. (Sofern er ihn rechtzeitig bemerkt)

Und natürlich, wenn auch weniger als in WoW wird das Equipment eine Rolle spielen. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde einfach einer der wesentlichen Aspekte eines MMORPGs wegfallen =)


----------



## FireFox94 (25. Juli 2008)

das ist war ich meinte eig das mit der ausrüstung usw falls mal ein 1on1 passieren sollte und es 2 nahkämpfer sidn und selbes lvl haben
sonst ist logisch das es auf die klasse ankommt und mit feuermagier vs ork ich weiß net wer gewinnt^^ habs noch nie gezockt aber ich freue mich schon sehr lange auf das spiel wegen den großen RvR schlachten usw


----------



## FireFox94 (25. Juli 2008)

ich werde meinen feuermagier auf flächen damage skillen ist unwahrscheinlich das man 1 gegner gegenübersteht weil ich so viele kenne die sich das kaufen und au so sich hier im forum viele drauf freuen


----------



## Ascían (25. Juli 2008)

FireFox94 schrieb:


> ich habe eine frage und zwar wenn man bei WAR frisch lvl 40 ist und dann will man ja schon probieren mit leuten eine stadt oder sowas einzunehmen ob man dann mit der ausrüstung klar kommt obwohl man ja noch nicht lang lvl 40 ist und somit ja noch nicht so gute ausrüstung hat ob man dann extra bessere ausrüstung braucht also extra z.b. ganze zeit gegen richtige spieler kämpft um gute ausrüstung zu bekommen ob man halt die gute ausrüstung braucht damit man eine reale chance im pvp hat                                                                                                                                                                                  also ums genauer zu sagen ob man extra erstmal gute ausrüstung  braucht und man mit den quest belohnungen von stufe 37 oder so das auch schon schaffen kann ohne extra gute ausrüstung zu sammeln



1. Wirklich bemerkenswert, einen 7-Zeilen-Post ohne jegliche Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen zu verfassen - auch wenn inhaltlich völlig verständlich, so solltest du in Zukunft besser nicht darauf verzichten. Man kann es dann leichter lesen und muss nicht 4 Mal neu anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wie schon gesagt ist das Equip bei WAR ein Schmankerl, und kein Muss. Deinen Wert kannst du für deine Mitspieler du richtiges Heilen, Shielden oder DMG fahren beweisen, nicht durchs Equip, d.h. du kannst dich immer sofort in die Schlacht stürzen ohne Trank x und Rüstung Y zu farmen - das heisst natürlich nicht dass es mit nicht besser gehen würde, aber es ist halt nicht Bedingung.


----------



## Stancer (25. Juli 2008)

Sehen wir es mal so :

Angenommen 2 gleich geskillte Klassen treffen aufeinander, was aber so schon vollkommen unmöglich ist, da jedes Volk seine eigenen Klassen hat, und beides wären Nahkämpfer und hätten die gleiche Skillung. Krieger A hätte aber ne bessere Ausrüstung als Krieger B, so wäre diese bessere Ausrüstung noch lange keine Sieggarantie.

Als ich WoW gespielt hab, war T3 gerade das beste was es gab und man war mit T1 gegen nen T3 absolut chancenlos, selbst wenn dieser nur 1 Taste gedrückt hat. Denke heute ist das nicht anders.

Zurück zu unserem Beispiel : Wenn Krieger A nun hergeht und immer nur 1 Fähigkeit nutzt wird er verlieren, solange B nicht genau das gleiche macht.

Was ich damit sagen will :

Man sollte nicht immer nur auf den Schaden schauen, den man mit einem Schlag anrichtet. Ein Debuff oder eine Taktik, die die eigene Verteidigung erhöht kann weitaus effektiver sein.

Kommt von dem WoW Denken "Damage ist Trumpf" weg. Das wird in WAR nicht zählen. Dort wird es eher so aussehen, dass man für jede Situation eine optimale Fähigkeit hat. Nur muss der Spieler selber beurteilen, welche Fähigkeit das sein wird, aber immer nur bloss auf Damage zu setzen wird der falsche Weg sein.


----------



## Pacster (25. Juli 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sehen wir es mal so :
> 
> Angenommen 2 gleich geskillte Klassen treffen aufeinander, was aber so schon vollkommen unmöglich ist, da jedes Volk seine eigenen Klassen hat, und beides wären Nahkämpfer und hätten die gleiche Skillung. Krieger A hätte aber ne bessere Ausrüstung als Krieger B, so wäre diese bessere Ausrüstung noch lange keine Sieggarantie.
> 
> ...




Naja, Auch bei WoW kam es immer darauf an seine Stille, sein fear, sein schild und was weiß ich noch alles zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu nutzen...sonst nützt dir auch die bessere Ausrüstung nichts(es sei denn du trittst vielleicht mit s4 gegen grün equippte an). Bei WAR wird die Ausrüstung auch irgendwann wohl Unterschiede machen, das liegt einfach daran das Spieler nicht gerne 5 Jahre im gleichen Dress rumlaufen...also gibt es neue Teile, die dann in der Regel auch etwas bessere Stats haben(hat sich das ein paar mal wiederholt, ist der Unterschied zwischen Anfängerausrüstung und Langzeitspieler-Dress dann vermutlich auch relativ groß). Was allerdings auch nicht schlimm ist solange die bessere Ausrüstung nicht sonderlich schwer zu beschaffen ist(bei WoW dauert das so knapp 3 Monate...wobei man auch nach ein paar wochen schon nicht mehr ein reines Opfer ist da man dann komplett in S2 rumlaufen kann).


----------



## Nerdavia (25. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Deine Anahme ist falsch.
> 
> Mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen.





Deine Rechtschreibung auch....und warum dürfen sie ihm nichts sagen Herr Bond....müssten sie ihn sonst töten ???   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FireFox94 (25. Juli 2008)

Das weiß ich jetzt auch das es nicht auf die ausrüstung ankommt wer gewinnt oder verliert.Sondern halt auf die klasse und dann wer wann welche fertigkeiten nutzt danke euch.Aber für nahkämpfer ist ausrüstung schon etwas wichtiger als für fernkämpfer


----------



## Stancer (25. Juli 2008)

Geht einfach etwas weg von dieser Itemisierung, die mit WoW Einzug in den MMO Bereich hatte. Vor WoW gabs auch schon MMO´s, die erfolgreich und vor allem sehr gut waren ohne dass sich alles nur um Items dreht.

In WoW gilt doch nur "Items, Items, Items"

In WAR wirds eher heissen "RvR, Burgeroberungen, Gruppenkämpfe"

Vollkommen unnütz werden Items in WAR auch nicht sein, aber das Spielprinzip von WAR wird nicht wie WoW auf Items basieren. WAR hat seinen Schwerpunkt im RvR. Bei WoW dreht sich alles darum an bessere Items zu kommen.
Ich meine schaut euch mal Daoc an. Meine Chars rannten da 2 Jahre und mehr mit der gleichen Ausrüstung herum und da war ich nicht der einzige, sondern gehörte zur Masse. Schwach war ich deswegen auch nicht, mein Hauptchar gehörte zu den 20 besten seiner Klasse. Hat es jemanden gestört, dass er nicht alle 2 Wochen in nem neuen Set herum lief ? NEIN ! Ich hatte in Daoc so viel Spass wie in keinem anderen MMO und wenn mein Char nen neuen Style brauchte, ging ich zum Farbhändler und hab meine Rüstung umgefärbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre wohl auch ziemlich schwachsinnig in einem RvR Spiel die Spieler zu mehrmonatigen PvE zu zwingen wie in WoW um dann wieder mithalten zu können. Sowas wirds nicht gebe.

Aber um auf das Beispiel zurück zu kommen : In WoW sagtest du hat jemand mit grüner Ausrüstung gegen jemanden mit S3 keine Chance. Tja WAR kannst dir dann vorstellen, dass diese Person auch mit grüner Ausrüstung ne Chance hat !!!


----------



## Rosengarten (25. Juli 2008)

Skill>Ausrüstung
Wenn dies so umgesetzt wird sehe ich gute Zeiten auf WAR zukommen, da viele soetwas nicht mögen und die Community klein, aber fein bleibt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (25. Juli 2008)

für mich is es eines der wichtigsten gründe mir WAR zuzulegen. denn dieses andauernde farmen nach neuen sets hat mich tierisch genervt...ich wollte doch nur epische momente vor riesigen bossen erleben..und was is draus geworden? ewiges farmen, damit die einen mitnehmen, und da man net sofort 70 war sondern 3 monate später sind die leute auch kaum noch in normale Instanzen gegangen...leicht nervig das ganze gewesen...


----------



## sybarith (26. Juli 2008)

> Bei WAR wird die Ausrüstung auch irgendwann wohl Unterschiede machen, das liegt einfach daran das Spieler nicht gerne 5 Jahre im gleichen Dress rumlaufen...also gibt es neue Teile, die dann in der Regel auch etwas bessere Stats haben(hat sich das ein paar mal wiederholt, ist der Unterschied zwischen Anfängerausrüstung und Langzeitspieler-Dress dann vermutlich auch relativ groß)



das muß nicht sein. genausogut besteht die möglichkeit das es einfach nur items mit neuen skins gibt, ohne das man gleich die stats verändert. diese ausrüstung/waffen mit diesen skins kann man auch erst später einbauen und sie "relativ" selten machen bzw. schwer zu erkämpfen. alleine das ist schon ein anreiz. in Guild Wars haben sie das ja schön vorgemacht. die stats der waffen sind seit jahren gleich, es wurden eifnach nur neue und teilweise recht rare skins ins spiel eingefügt und es hält die spieler immernoch fest.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. Juli 2008)

FireFox94 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich jetzt auch das es nicht auf die ausrüstung ankommt wer gewinnt oder verliert.Sondern halt auf die klasse und dann wer wann welche fertigkeiten nutzt danke euch.Aber für nahkämpfer ist ausrüstung schon etwas wichtiger als für fernkämpfer





Ähhhhm...falsch. Wenn ich hier den WoW Vergleich heranziehen darf (Ja, ihr dürft mich dann nacher Steinigen):

Ein Hunter mit Valanos Langbogen: http://www.wowhead.com/?item=31303

wird nicht mal annähernd den Schaden eines Hunters machen, der die Arbrust der unerbittlichen Stösse: http://www.wowhead.com/?item=34892

...ins Feld führt. In WoW ist Equip für Nah und Fernkämpfer gleichermaßen bedeutend. Nicht in diesem Maße aber mit etwa 30% der Charstärke, wird es sich wahrscheinlich auch in WAR verhalten.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Juli 2008)

Und mann muss auch noch sagen das wenn bestimmte Klassen aufeinandertreffen es eigentlich egal ist welche Ausrüstung sie haben da wird man dann so oder so verlieren. Wie zb ein Tank hat eine sehr geringe Chance gegen einen Fernkämpfer.


----------



## Moronic (26. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Und mann muss auch noch sagen das wenn bestimmte Klassen aufeinandertreffen es eigentlich egal ist welche Ausrüstung sie haben da wird man dann so oder so verlieren. Wie zb ein Tank hat eine sehr geringe Chance gegen einen Fernkämpfer.



Spielst du in der Beta oder kannst du sonstige Quellen nennen die deine Theorie unterstützen?

Was der Fernkämpfer mehr an Schaden raushaut sollte der "Tank" durch erhöhte Rüstung und Leben ausgleichen.

Edith meint dazu folgendes: Sicherlich geht man nicht mit 90% Leben aus so einem Kampf, aber machbar wird es sein.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Juli 2008)

Ich denke Vermillon meint des mit dem Stein Schere Papier Prinzip das im WAR zum tragen kommt


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich denke Vermillon meint des mit dem Stein Schere Papier Prinzip das im WAR zum tragen kommt



genau darauf beziehe ich mich, in WAR gibt es ein Schere Stein Papier prinzip zwischen den klassen, gegen einige Klassen kann man locker gewinnen, gegen andere hat man fast keine Chance, dieses System hilft auch dem Gruppenspiel, den wieso soll man zusammenspielen wenn man sowieso alles alleine legen.

Das ganze sieht etwas so aus

Range DD <- - - - - - - - Heiler
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
Tanks - - - - - - - - - - -> Melee DD

Die Heiler fallein dabei entweder in die Kategorie Nahkämpfer oder Fernkämpfer, also Range DD und MeleeDD


----------



## Sorzzara (26. Juli 2008)

Moronic, dass in WAR ein Schere Stein Papier System, etwa nach dem Schema wie Vermillion es im obigen Post beschrieben hat zum Tragen kommt ist seit ein paar Monaten bekannt, dafür muss man nicht in der Beta sein =)


----------



## Moronic (26. Juli 2008)

Pah, ich werd euch einfach das Gegenteil beweisen sobald WAR draußen ist :-P


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

Ich verweise hier auf den User Blackstorm666 und eine, ich glaube 13 Seiten Lange Diskussion, die sich um zaubernde Khorne - Jünger und Mortal Strike - Chosen drehte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47071

ist schon fast auf Seite 2 abgerutscht, der arme Thread, einfach durchlesen,  der wird bald Grundlektüre hier im Forum.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin bis Seite 5 gekommen und dann wurde es mir zu Offig ^^

ICH 

WILL

SEPTEMBER

!!!!!


----------



## DunCrow (27. Juli 2008)

Warhammer ist ein MMORPG da MUSS es zwangsläufig um Equip gehen. Sonst wärs kein MMO.


----------



## sybarith (27. Juli 2008)

> Warhammer ist ein MMORPG da MUSS es zwangsläufig um Equip gehen. Sonst wärs kein MMO.


es geht doch auch um equip, aber nicht in den großen ausmaßen. warum sollte es auch?

erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum equip, in einem spiel das auf pvp augelegt ist, so wichtig sein soll? ich bin sehr neugierig. zumal Mythic doch auch in DAoC bewiesen hat das eine equip hatz eifnach nicht sien muß um ein gutes MMO zu bekommen. also sag mir bitte woher nimmst du dieses allgemeine fast göttliche wissen das es um equip geht und nicht in erster linie um andere dinge?


----------



## Schwarzmähne (27. Juli 2008)

Ich denke (und hoffe), dass sich WAR nicht durch Ausrüstung sondern durch steigern von Skills/Talenten/whatever definieren wird.

Mal sehen wann die NDA fallen wird aber an den im Internet kursierenden Releasedatum glaube ich nicht so wirklich.


----------



## sTereoType (27. Juli 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Warhammer ist ein MMORPG da MUSS es zwangsläufig um Equip gehen. Sonst wärs kein MMO.


Also zwischen MMORPG und Equip ist mir keinerlei zwangsläufige verbindung bekannt.
Das beste Beispiel das ich kenne (hab daoc nicht gespielt) ist GW. Dort ist man nach dem Tutorial ausrüstungstechnisch immer auf dem gleichen Stand. Lediglich die Skins verändern sich wenn man denn will. Prestige abseits von Statuswerten ist halt auch ein guter Ansporn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Warhammer ist ein MMORPG da MUSS es zwangsläufig um Equip gehen. Sonst wärs kein MMO.



Ehm... in MMOs geht es um ganz andere Ding als die Ausrüstung Oo Story, Gemeinschaft, Spielspaß, eine gemeinsame Welt, Rollenspiel... sowas... aber doch nicht Ausrüstung... sonst kannst gleich Briefmarken sammeln gehen da bist du auch der Hecht wenn du die seltensten und teuersten Briefmarken hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huthmuth (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann mich s Tereo Type's Meinung nur  anschließen.Ich selber  spiele  momentan GW  und dort  find ich  es  echt  super  gelöst.Von den Werten her ist  dort die Rüstung  ,die man später beim Händler bekommt  eine sogenannte "Max-Rüstung" .Diese bietet die maximalen Werte ,sieht  aber nich so schick aus.
Dafür kann man  sich dort  dann spezielle Prestige -Rüstungen holen . Diese sehen dann einfach viel besser  aus( gibt auch Ausnahmen,aber ist halt meine Meinung) . Dadurch  wird  sichergestellt,dass  alle  die  gleichen Rüstungswerte und  es  gerecht  im PvP bleibt. Dort  zählt  dann nur  der Skill.Würde mich freuen,wenn  es sowas  ähnliches  bei WAR geben würde.Aber  dann vllt  dass die Items  von Städtebelagerungen ein kleines bisschen besser sind.


----------



## Stancer (27. Juli 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Warhammer ist ein MMORPG da MUSS es zwangsläufig um Equip gehen. Sonst wärs kein MMO.



Selten so eine schwachsinnige Aussage gesehen, aber lass mich raten: Dein erstes MMO war WoW ?

Dass Ausrüstung einen so hohen Stellenwert in MMO´s hat ist erst seit WoW so und meiner Meinung nach ist das ziemlich negativ.

Paar Beispiele :

Daoc : Jahrelang gleiche Ausrüstung. Hauptziel : RvR
GW : Keine Veränderung an den Stats der Ausrüstung, nur neue Skins
Ultima Online : Ausrüstung hatte dort gar keinen Stellenwert, sondern war Kleidung.

Vor WoW war bei allen MMO´s eher das gemeinsame Miteinander das wichtigste. Mit WoW gings auf einmal nur noch um Items, das Soziale blieb vollkommen auf der Strecke. Tja und schau wohin das in WoW geführt hat. Jeder ist neidisch auf den anderen und so bekriegen sich alle gegenseitig, da ja jeder Konkurrent auf das nächste Item war.

Also freut euch lieber, dass Ausrüstung in WAR nicht so wichtig sein wird.


----------



## Rosengarten (28. Juli 2008)

/sign
Genau so und nicht anders soll es auch sein. In WAR sollte man an seinem Skill arbeiten, nicht an dem Equip.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm... in MMOs geht es um ganz andere Ding als die Ausrüstung Oo Story, Gemeinschaft, Spielspaß, eine gemeinsame Welt, Rollenspiel... sowas... aber doch nicht Ausrüstung... sonst kannst gleich Briefmarken sammeln gehen da bist du auch der Hecht wenn du die seltensten und teuersten Briefmarken hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch schwachsinn, Rollenspiel und Story gehören für mich genauso wenig als "must" in ein MMORPG wie Ausrüstung. Vielleicht ist es reine Auslegungssache und es schadet auch nicht wenn ein MMORPG sowas enthält - aber es geht auch sehr gut ohne.
Ich bin kein RP'ler d.h. ich brauche kein RP, will es auch nicht und ich selber würde mich davon nur gestört fühlen - schon allein weil ich dabei nicht mitziehe und anderen den Spaß dadurch vermiesen könnte. Wenn ich Story will spiel ich auch alles, aber kein MMORPG denn dort ist die Story entweder totaler Mist oder völlig wurscht.

Ein MMORPG braucht aber eine Motivationskette, sonst wird es floppen - eine Fanbase bleibt vielleicht bestehen aber dabei wirds dann auch bleiben. In wiefern diese Motivation aufgebaut wird ist in vielen Fällen sehr unterschiedlich, bei WoW ist es die Itemspirale (die mir persönlich nicht wirklich zuspricht). In manchen Spielen war es z. B. nicht gang und gebe bis zum Maxlevel zu questen und erst dann mit dem Content zu starten sondern dort war es Motivation das Maxlevel zu erreichen. Der Content spielte sich dann schon weitaus früher ab.
Es gibt ja auch keine wirkliche Wirtschaft mehr in den Spielen, da alles Soulbound und dafür tausend mal vertreten ist. Seltene Gegenstände gibt es bei WoW z. B. garnicht wirklich.

Mir persönlich ist es in einem MMORPG eigentlich wichtig das man individuell bleibt, sprich nicht alle Klassen untereinander gleich aussehen/gleich geskillt sind und die selbe Ausrüstung tragen (siehe WoW) aber ich denke dies werd auch ich in WAR vermissen.


----------



## Moagim (28. Juli 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Auch schwachsinn, *Rollenspiel* und Story gehören für mich genauso wenig als "must" in ein MMO*RPG* wie Ausrüstung. Vielleicht ist es reine Auslegungssache und es schadet auch nicht wenn ein MMORPG sowas enthält - aber es geht auch sehr gut ohne.



Ähem MMO*RPG* Role Player/Playing Game. In dem Fall ist es sehr wohl ein "must".

Ohne Story kann man nur sehr schwer, bzw sogut wie gar nicht RP betreiben.
Naja, auserdem ist es auch schon(im weitesten Sinne) "Rollenspiel" wenn du eine andere "Rolle" als im RL spielst.


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

> Ähem MMORPG Role Player/Playing Game. In dem Fall ist es sehr wohl ein "must".



nö, ist es nicht. Viele Spieler, ja ich würd sagen der Großteil will höher weiter schneller. 
Und wenn die Entwickler das nicht aufgreifen, werden sie weniger Kunden gewinnen. So ist das halt die Masse bestimmt was erfolgreich ist. Naja mal sehen ob die individuellen Wünsche und Vorstellungen der Minderheit gegen das Geld der Mehrheit überzeugen können. Ich denke nicht. Klar verteidigen die RPler und TT Gamer etc. jetzt "Ihr" Spiel aber leider ist es nicht "Ihrs" sondern das *aller* Kunden und wie gesagt dem großteil ist RP vollkommen Latte, hauptsache das neue Schwert ist *FETT*. Naja traurig aber ist so, ich hab mich dran gewöhnt. 

Naja ich denke auch das Story und grade RP nur noch wenig Anhänger hat. Viele wissen nicht mal was das ist und wollen es auch nicht. Naja aber dafür gibts ja RP-Server. Eine clevere Lösung wäre auf den RP-Servern keine und auf den normalen eine Itemspirale einzuführen. Dann hat der Spieler selbst die Wahl. Aber naja mal schaun was kommt. In jedem Fall gewinnt immer das Geld. Geld regiert die Welt.  

Sicher ist WoW für die Itemspierale ein Paradebeispiel, aber alle andern MMORPG's (ausser GW und DAOC) hatten eine. Mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt. Und wie gesagt wenn ich meinen Char nicht immer besser ausrüsten kann wirds langweilig und irgendwann wird der Account gekündigt. 
Ja ich weiß GW hatte keine Itemspirale und viele haben das Spiel trozdem gespielt. Aber das lag meiner Meinung nach nicht daran das alle so unheimlich Glücklich waren mit dem Einheitsbrei sondern das der durchscnittliche 24/7 Zocker mit Harz 4 ziemlich Glücklich war das bei seinem Game (änlich wie bei CS) keine monatlichen Gebühren anfallen. Wäre das anders wäre GW sicher nicht so erfolgreich gewesen. Da würd ich Geld drauf wetten.
Das Problem mit der Itemspirale kennen auch die Entwickler und sind deswegen in einer Zwickmühle, mal schauen wem nachgegeben wird. Ich tippe mal auf die Masse, macht ja auch sinn. Time will tell.


----------



## Moagim (28. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> nö, ist es nicht. Viele Spieler, ja ich würd sagen der Großteil will höher weiter schneller.
> Und wenn die Entwickler das nicht aufgreifen, werden sie weniger Kunden gewinnen. So ist das halt die Masse bestimmt was erfolgreich ist. Naja mal sehen ob die individuellen Wünsche und Vorstellungen der Minderheit gegen das Geld der Mehrheit überzeugen können. Ich denke nicht. Klar verteidigen die RPler und TT Gamer etc. jetzt "Ihr" Spiel aber leider ist es nicht "Ihrs" sondern das *aller* Kunden und wie gesagt dem großteil ist RP vollkommen Latte, hauptsache das neue Schwert ist *FETT*. Naja traurig aber ist so, ich hab mich dran gewöhnt.
> 
> Naja ich denke auch das Story und grade RP nur noch wenig Anhänger hat. Viele wissen nicht mal was das ist und wollen es auch nicht. Naja aber dafür gibts ja RP-Server. Eine clevere Lösung wäre auf den RP-Servern keine und auf den normalen eine Itemspirale einzuführen. Dann hat der Spieler selbst die Wahl. Aber naja mal schaun was kommt. In jedem Fall gewinnt immer das Geld. Geld regiert die Welt.
> ...



Würdest du bitte auch den Rest des Posts beachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hat sich nämlich nicht auf WAR bezogen sondern auf den Begriff MMORPG

Aus dem Grund den du auch beschreibst, wird der Begriff MMO verwendet. 
Wenn etwas den Zusatz RPG hat, dann gehört Rollenspiel nunmal dazu/muss möglich sein.(Bezogen auf den *verfügbaren Inhalt*, nicht auf den genutzten Inhalt)


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

Naja deffinitions Frage. Ich mein ich hab schon sehr sehr viele MMORPG's gespielt. Nur RP war immer die Ausnahme.

Die meisten Spieler kennen das auch nicht.

Ich erinnere mich noch an meine Zeit in EQ1. Jaja da wurde der Gildenbeitritt noch feierlich im Baumhaus mit allen Mitgliedern gefeiert und man musste dem Gildenleiter den Gilden-Schwur nachtippen *gg*
Hehe ja das waren noch Zeiten. Ich habe damals auch selbst eine Art Schnitzeljagt organisiert und dank multiboxing hatte ich überall Chars geparkt die dann die NPC gespielt hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja schön war die Zeit nur der Trend geht eindeutig nicht in diese Richtung.

Ja schon klar aber ich habs mal auf WAR bezogen, ich bin mal gespannt wie's nun umgesetzt wird. 
Naja ich denk RPG und MMO sind wenn mans genau nimmt sicher unterschlidliche Bereiche, aber ich habs seit eh und je immer als fliessenden Übergang empfunden.


----------



## Stancer (28. Juli 2008)

Was wurde denn von Mythic bisher gesagt ?

Wollen sie ein gutes Spiel machen oder ein Spiel für die Masse ? Die Entwickler haben immer betont, dass sie ein gutes Spiel machen wollen und nicht drauf aus sind "hauptsache wir haben 5 Millionen Kunden", sondern eher "Wir machen ein gutes Spiel, wenn dann noch viele es spielen ist es noch besser"

Und wann ist für euch ein Spiel bitte gefloppt ? Wenn es nicht wie WoW 10 Mio. verkaufte Exemplare hat ?

Bei der kurzen Entwicklungszeit, die WAR bisher hatte reichen 50.000 Abos über 1 Jahre vollkommen aus um Gewinn zu machen.
Momentan sagt man, dass ein MMO erfolgreich ist, sobald es 75.000 - 100.000 Abos hat.

Ich will gar kein Spiel für die Masse, denn je mehr es für die Masse gemacht wird, desto mehr wird es wie WoW. Viele WoW´ler geben ja gern mit den Abos an die WoW hat. Ja und ? Pro Server gibts wenn eh immer nur 10.000 Abos, von daher würde es mir schon reichen, wenn WAR 1 vollen Server hat.

Ihr seid echt zu sehr von WoW geprägt !!!
Denkt mal um. Nur weil nun ein MMORPG durch reine Massenausrichtung alle Rekorde brach, heisst das nicht, dass nun alle Spieleentwickler diesen Weg gehen müssen !!!

Was glaubt ihr wieso Microsoft jedes Jahr aufs neue Flugsimulatoren heraus bringt? Große Verkaufszahlen haben die alle nicht, aber es gibt halt Leute die spielen dieses Spielprinzip einfach gerne. 

Und ich sags mal so : Vom Gewinn, den WAR einbringt, sehen die Entwickler nichts, der geht an EA.

Hättet ihr früher mal ein MMO gespielt wie UO, EQ oder Daoc würdet ihr dies verstehen.


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

> Und ich sags mal so : Vom Gewinn, den WAR einbringt, sehen die Entwickler nichts, der geht an EA.



Da beantwortest Du Dir Deine Frage selbst. Na klar Mythic will ein schönes Spiel, EA will Zahlen sehen. Thats it. Ich denke dabei ist klar wer den kürzeren zieht. Haben wir ja auch schon gesehen. Mittelfristig überwiegt der finanzielle Aspekt aber wir werden sehen.



> Ich will gar kein Spiel für die Masse, denn je mehr es für die Masse gemacht wird, desto mehr wird es wie WoW




Das glaub ich Dir, das *Du* das nicht willst aber ich bin mir da bei EA und Mythic nicht ganz so sicher. Ich denke wenn die eine Möglichkeit haben einen Goldesel zu installieren werden die das aus Rücksicht von idealistischen Wünschen sicher nicht bleiben lassen. Aber wie ichs in jedem Posting nu geschrieben habe, Time will tell.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> Da beantwortest Du Dir Deine Frage selbst. Na klar Mythic will ein schönes Spiel, EA will Zahlen sehen. Thats it. Ich denke dabei ist klar wer den kürzeren zieht. Haben wir ja auch schon gesehen. Mittelfristig überwiegt der finanzielle Aspekt aber wir werden sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Time will tell, und trotzdem diskutierst du hier über die Firmenpolitik von Mythic. Mythic entwickelt, EA published.. Klar will EA Zahlen sehn, aber Mythic entscheidet in welche Richtung es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

hehe genau das hab ich gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> aber Mythic entscheidet in welche Richtung es sich entwickelt



naja das glaubst auch nur Du, da würd ich doch eher skeptisch rangehen. Aber jeder glaubt soviel wie er selbst will, ist ja legitim.

Naja und wenn sonst nix zum meckern bleibt, dann kannste Dich ja einfach mal beschweren das ich diskutiere. 

Sonst gehts noch oder ? *gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - made my Day


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

EA hat da so gut wie garnichts zu entscheiden, der einzige der da zu entscheiden hat ist GW, denn sie sind der Lizenzgeber... sie haben das ganze Paket in der Hand, wenn es ihrem Produkt und ihrer Ideologie nicht entspricht denke ich wird EA und Mythic ganz schnell die Lizenz entzogen


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> hehe genau das hab ich gesagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist wie immer, einfach nur zum lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ähem MMO*RPG* Role Player/Playing Game. In dem Fall ist es sehr wohl ein "must".
> 
> Ohne Story kann man nur sehr schwer, bzw sogut wie gar nicht RP betreiben.
> Naja, auserdem ist es auch schon(im weitesten Sinne) "Rollenspiel" wenn du eine andere "Rolle" als im RL spielst.



Hast du den Satz danach auch gelesen? Ich mach z. B. sowieso kein "RP" und damit bin ich sicher nicht der einzige, genau deswegen erachte ich RP für mich auch nicht als nötig. Story ist für einen Spieler wie mich ebenfalls völlig nebensächlich, bei Spielen wie Ragnarok ist sie total egal und bei WoW ist sie total verhunzt, das einzige MMORPG mit einer echten Storyline ist TalesWeaver - dort spielt man nebenher auch eine Main-Questline welche einen durch verschiedene Chapter bringt; das Spiel gibts allerdings nur auf Koreanisch/Japanisch. Möchte ich eine Story haben dann spiele ich ein Singleplayer RPG oder lese ein Buch.



Mymythos schrieb:


> Sicher ist WoW für die Itemspierale ein Paradebeispiel, aber alle andern MMORPG's (ausser GW und DAOC) hatten eine. Mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt. Und wie gesagt wenn ich meinen Char nicht immer besser ausrüsten kann wirds langweilig und irgendwann wird der Account gekündigt.



Noe. Ragnarok Online, EvE Online, SW:G uvm. hatten auch keine Itemspirale in diesem ausmaß. Das Soulbound hat das ganze doch sehr arg beschnitten.


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

> Du bist wie immer, einfach nur zum lachen.



und Du bist wie immer, einfach nur lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> EA hat da so gut wie garnichts zu entscheiden, der einzige der da zu entscheiden hat ist GW, denn sie sind der Lizenzgeber



stimmt einfach nicht. Quelle? Kennst Du die internen Machtverhältnisse der beteiligten Unternehmen? Nein? Ich auch nicht aber ich weiß das Geld dazuführt das man am Drücker ist. Werd mal erwachsen dann merkste das auch irgendwann.

Ich war echt bis hierhin ganz nett aber wenn Ihr meint mich grundlos anscheißen zu müssen müsst Ihr euch nicht wundern wenn ich mit Dreck zurückwerfe. Achja und ich sags nochmal nur weil euch das von mir beschriebene Szenario nicht in den Kram passt müsst ihr mich nicht angreifen. Zeugt nur von wenig Courage und nem kleinen P****. Würd aufpassen so Typen die grundlos frech werden nur weil Ihnen die Meinung anderer nicht passt kriegen schnell die Nase gradegerückt nur mal so als Tips fürs Leben scheint ja notwendig zu sein, mein kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Noe. Ragnarok Online, EvE Online, SW:G uvm. hatten auch keine Itemspirale in diesem ausmaß. Das Soulbound hat das ganze doch sehr arg beschnitten.



Deswegen sagte ich: weniger ausgeprägt. Und selbst bei EvE gabs davon ansätze. Größer, weiter, schneller. Wenn Du das nicht mitbekommen hast haste nicht lange gespielt.

was diskutier ich eigentlich mit Schulkindern. Naja glaubt was Ihr wollt. Langsam kotzt mich die Fanboy Mentalität der selbsternannten Foren Mods hier extrem an.


----------



## Servon (28. Juli 2008)

Eine Itemspirale von der gesprochen wird, kann sich auch völlig anders gestalten und nicht nur auf verbesserte Werte abzielen. Die Richtung kann sich auch auf eine individuelle Rüstung entwickeln. Wenn ich mir als Ork einen Totenschädel eines Zwergenanführers an die Schultern hängen kann, steche ich auch an der Masse heraus (Die Masse der Spieler möchte nunmal etwas Besonderes zeigen und darstellen). Trophäen in Kombination mit seltenen Rüstungen, die bessere Stats haben, könnten die Wertespirale nicht so stark auseinanderreissen lassen. 
Die Anfangssituation bei Warhammer online gibt noch gut Spielraum in beide Richtungen. Dann hoffen wir mal, das die Entwickler einen guten Mittelweg finden.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2008)

Sooo nun lade ich hier auch mal mein geistiges mehr oder minderwertiges Gedankengut ab^^ Zur Itemspirale: Ich persönlich würde es sehr vermissen, wenn man in War keinen Anreiz durch bessere Items hätte.
Es stört mich auch überhaupt nicht, gegen einen besser ausgerüsteten Char den kürzeren zu ziehen. Da in War sowieso oft in großen Gruppen gekämpft wird und nicht im One-on-One ist es meiner Ansicht nach nicht so gewichtig. Bessere Items zu bekommen stellt für mich persönlich einen großen Anreiz da und dagegen ist auch nichts zu sagen. Wichtig ist es für mich, daß die Items nicht nur über PVE erarbeitet werden, was für mich persönlich auf Dauer langweilig wird, sondern über den Weg des RvR. Also eine Sache, die mir Spass macht Es ist mir aber auch genauso wichtig, daß nicht nur Items einen Unterschied machen, sondern ich auch über Reichsränge neue Fähigkeiten erarbeiten kann, welche meinen Char auf langer Sicht vom Neuling abheben. Diese Möglichkeit habe ich seit Daoc sehr vermisst und ich hoffe sehr, daß es in War ähnlich umgesetzt wird. 

Was im Endeffekt zu einem Rollenspiel gehört, muss jeder selber wissen finde ich. Persönlich lege ich keinen Wert auf RP und kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, was Leute dazu treibt. Doch wenn es Spass macht und für manche ein Hauptgrund ist, derartige Spiele zu spielen, dann ist das zu tolerieren. Ich persönlich liebe große Schlachten gegen menschliche Gegner und sehe ausserdem gerne, wie sich Dinge immer weiter entwickeln. Deswegen gehört für mich ein gewisser Grad an Upgrades (Items wie auch Fähigkeiten über RvR) einfach dazu, sonst fehlt für mich der Reiz. Es muss nicht derartig ausgeprägt wie in Wow sein, aber es sollte doch ein guter Mittelweg beschritten werden. Irgendwo sollte sich ein Spieler, der bereits seit Jahren spielt, doch um einiges von einem Neuling abheben. Nicht nur durch Skill. Das ist meine Meinung.

P.S. Auch in Daoc gab es bestimmte Items (Artefakte), die definitiv einen Einfluss auf das Ausgehen eines Kampfes haben konnten. Am meisten wurde es aber durch den Reichsrang bestimmt. Als Neuling hattest du keine Chance gegen einen, der im Reichsrang weit über dir stand. Also könnte man das auch analog zu Wow und den Items sehen. Ob dich jetzt die Ausrüstung weit über einen Neuling stellt, oder ein Zugriff auf Fähigkeiten, welche über den Reichsrang erarbeitet wurden ist völlig wurst. Für einen Anfänger dürfte es in beiden Fällen erstmal gleich deprimierend sein. Und das ist auch gut so! Was Daoc allerdings kaputt gemacht hat, waren die Buffboards, die einen zwangen, einen zweiten Account zu führen.


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

> Eine Itemspirale von der gesprochen wird, kann sich auch völlig anders gestalten und nicht nur auf verbesserte Werte abzielen. Die Richtung kann sich auch auf eine individuelle Rüstung entwickeln. Wenn ich mir als Ork einen Totenschädel eines Zwergenanführers an die Schultern hängen kann, steche ich auch an der Masse heraus (Die Masse der Spieler möchte nunmal etwas Besonderes zeigen und darstellen). Trophäen in Kombination mit seltenen Rüstungen, die bessere Stats haben, könnten die Wertespirale nicht so stark auseinanderreissen lassen.
> Die Anfangssituation bei Warhammer online gibt noch gut Spielraum in beide Richtungen. Dann hoffen wir mal, das die Entwickler einen guten Mittelweg finden.



stimmt. Endlich mal ein geistreicher Kommentar. Danke


----------



## sTereoType (28. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> stimmt. Endlich mal ein geistreicher Kommentar. Danke


Hast du dir überhaupt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen? Das kam schon von anderen als Beispiel wie z.B. bei GW. Da hast du aber komischerweise das Argument nicht gelten lassen. Allgemein hast du nichts weiter getan als Unruhe zu sähen, deine Beispiele die gebracht wurden, wurden wiederlegt und schon fängst du an mit Geschlechtsbegriffen um dich zu werfen.
Und GW hat was die Story angeht einfach die Fäden in der Hand. Wenn es ihnen um geld gehen würde , hätten sie anderen Spieleentwicklern nicht schon zweimal die Lizenz verweigert/entzogen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> stimmt einfach nicht. Quelle? Kennst Du die internen Machtverhältnisse der beteiligten Unternehmen? Nein? Ich auch nicht aber ich weiß das Geld dazuführt das man am Drücker ist. Werd mal erwachsen dann merkste das auch irgendwann.



Blöde Frage... Warhammer und das Universum gehören Games Workshop bzw. den jeweiligen Typen da, weiß nicht wie die das Intern geregelt haben.
Auf jeden Fall kann EA nicht einfach mir nichts, dir nichts alles so ändern wie sie wollen, sonst sind sie nämlich Ratz Fatz die Lizenz los.
Ich erklärs mal so das auch du das verstehen solltest:
Games Workshop ist der Inhaber der Lizenzen zu Warhammer Fantasy Battles und Warhammer 40,000 und sie haben EA, EA Mythic, Mythic oder wie auch immer nun die Lizenz an der Benutzung der Warhammer Fantasy Battles Welt vermietet. Sie dürfen genau das benutzen was Games Workshop ihnen vorgelegt hat mit dem Universum und genau das in eine MMO-fähige Form zu bringen. Sie werden den Teufel tun und zulassen das jemand IHR Produkt, IHREN Gewinn mit einem schlecht dahingesprudelten Etwas so schädigt und mindert. Solange Electronic Arts, Games Workshop oder die Rechte komplett aufkauft kann EA am Endprodukt absolut nichts ändern, da können die sich auf den Kopf stellen wie sie wollen der Games Workshop sitzt am längeren Hebel... wenn denen das nicht gefällt sagen die einfach "Vergesst es, die Lizenz kriegt wer anders".

Edit: sTereoType hat es schon kurz gesagt... ich sollte lernen mich kürzer zu fassen

Und deinen kommentar zum erwachsen werden kannst du dir auch sparen... beleidigen lassen muss ich mich nicht auch wenn du denkst du bist hier der einzige mit DEM Durchblick und sowieso der Oberchecker und eh komplett Ahnung von allem hast, weil ja die Welt so böse und schlecht ist und alles nur so läuft das es natürlich schlecht ist... verstanden?


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

> Hast du dir überhaupt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen? Das kam schon von anderen als Beispiel wie z.B. bei GW. Da hast du aber komischerweise das Argument nicht gelten lassen. Allgemein hast du nichts weiter getan als Unruhe zu sähen, deine Beispiele die gebracht wurden, wurden wiederlegt und schon fängst du an mit Geschlechtsbegriffen um dich zu werfen.
> Und GW hat was die Story angeht einfach die Fäden in der Hand. Wenn es ihnen um geld gehen würde , hätten sie anderen Spieleentwicklern nicht schon zweimal die Lizenz verweigert/entzogen.



Ja ich habe mir den ganzen Beitrag durchgelesen auch wenns Dich schockt ich bin nicht pro oder Kontra sondern irgendwo in der Mitte. Klar das Dich das irritiert. Du hattest mit einem angreifbaren Feindbild gerechnet, schneinbar brauchst Du das. Naja jedem das seine...
Ich denk mal Du hast meine Beiträge nicht ganz gelesen. 



> Und GW hat was die Story angeht einfach die Fäden in der Hand



Story ja aber jegliche marktwirschaftlichen Entscheidungen liegen sicher woanders. Ich glaub Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen. Nunja ich kann Dir dann auch nicht mehr helfen.



> Blöde Frage... Warhammer und das Universum gehören Games Workshop bzw. den jeweiligen Typen da, weiß nicht wie die das Intern geregelt haben.
> Auf jeden Fall kann EA nicht einfach mir nichts, dir nichts alles so ändern wie sie wollen, sonst sind sie nämlich Ratz Fatz die Lizenz los.
> Ich erklärs mal so das auch du das verstehen solltest:
> Games Workshop ist der Inhaber der Lizenzen zu Warhammer Fantasy Battles und Warhammer 40,000 und sie haben EA, EA Mythic, Mythic oder wie auch immer nun die Lizenz an der Benutzung der Warhammer Fantasy Battles Welt vermietet. Sie dürfen genau das benutzen was Games Workshop ihnen vorgelegt hat mit dem Universum und genau das in eine MMO-fähige Form zu bringen. Sie werden den Teufel tun und zulassen das jemand IHR Produkt, IHREN Gewinn mit einem schlecht dahingesprudelten Etwas so schädigt und mindert. Solange Electronic Arts, Games Workshop oder die Rechte komplett aufkauft kann EA am Endprodukt absolut nichts ändern, da können die sich auf den Kopf stellen wie sie wollen der Games Workshop sitzt am längeren Hebel... wenn denen das nicht gefällt sagen die einfach "Vergesst es, die Lizenz kriegt wer anders".
> ...



Nochmal: sicherlich kann GW wenn die Figuren oder die Story nicht richtig umgesetzt wurden eingreifen und notfalls die Lizenz entziehen. Hat aber nichts ich widerhole *nichts *mit marktwirtschaftlichen Entscheidungen zu tun ( also auch nicht ob das Spiel nun Massentauglich (-> also Itemspirale) , oder ein Nischenprodukt wird)



> EA am Endprodukt absolut nichts ändern, da können die sich auf den Kopf stellen wie sie wollen der Games Workshop sitzt am längeren Hebel



Nochmal Geld regiert Du Welt Du hasts wohl immer noch nicht kapiert oder bist gut behütet aufgewachsen. Der Wind weht anders was meinste wie die alle anfangen zu springen wenn der Geldgebeer den Hahn zudreht. Und das wird auch son cleveres Bürschen wie Du nicht ändern. Anfänger...echt...keine Haare am Sack aber im Puff der erste sein wollen.

Genau und sont gibt GW einfach jemand anders die Lizenz gibt ja auch x Firmen dir nur drauf warten da Millionen reinzuwerfen.  WAAARGH soviel Dummheit muss doch schmerzen...*Platzt*

So schwer wars nicht. Euer Mimimi heisst einfach nur das meine Schilderungen nicht euren Wünschen und Vorstellungen entsprechen. Sorry aber ich habs bereits gesagt: Deswegen ausfallend zu werden weil ich nicht eure Meinung getroffen habe ist ein ARMUTSZEUGNISS.

ENDE MIR REICHTS. KINDERKACKE.


----------



## Stüssy (28. Juli 2008)

also ich bin WoWler und glaube nich das das mit kills geht,weil sonst würde jeder nurnoch Killsteals machen (warcraft3 zeigts...)


----------



## Rosengarten (28. Juli 2008)

@Mymythos
Dafür, dass du so beleidigend wurdest habe ich dich mal gemeldet.
Nochmal zu deinen Beiträgen: Mag ja so sein wie du es beschreibst, aber du biegst es dir genauso zurecht wie alle anderen. Solange das Spiel nicht auf dem Markt ist und durch Addons erweitert wird, ist das alles frei in den Raum gestellt.


----------



## Larandera (28. Juli 2008)

Hm,wie lange gibt es Warhammer schon? gute 26 Jahre? UNd seit Beginn von Warhammer liegen die Rechte bei Gw.

Ea und Mythic haben bei Warhammer und der Story eig 0 zu sagen. Sie MÜSSEn Gw fragen ob es in Ordnung geht das und das zu ändern.

So,wenn es GW nicht passt was Ea und Mythic mit dem Game machen,wird es gestoppt,Lizenz entzogen und naja,wird es kein War geben. 

Wenn ich ne Lizenz für etwas hergebe welche ich erfunden hätte,und diejennigen mit der Lizenz nur scheiße machen würden,würde ich sie sofort entziehen. 

Soweit ich weis ist es bei Gw eh schon min 1 mal dazu gekommen. Werd mal im Internet nochmal nachlesen.

GW lässt sich sicher nicht verarschen @Mymythos.
Aber träum weiter^^

Edit: Ich finde nur Infos zu Entwicklungsstop von Warhammer Online,als noch wer anderes als Mythic das entwickeln wollte. Jedoch steht nicht warum es abgebrochen wurde.


----------



## Shintuargar (28. Juli 2008)

GW wird aber Mythic/EA sicherlich nicht die Lizenz entziehen, weil EA plötzlich sagt "Oh, wir brauchen mehr Abos. Mythic, schaut mal wie es der Platzhirsch löst und macht euch Gedanken." Zugegeben, etwas plakativ dargestellt. GW wird sicherlich drauf achten, dass das Universum korrekt dargestellt wird. Ob nun eine Itemspirale drin vorkommt oder nicht, wird sie wohl weniger interessieren.

Denn ich behaupte mal, in Gameplaysachen werde sie sich raushalten. Und EA will mindestens kostendeckend arbeiten, besser noch mit einem Plus aus der Sache gehen. Die werden das schon durchgerechnet haben, ab wievielen verkauften Kopien plus der Abos sie in den Gewinnbereich kommen. Wird das erreicht, bin ich mir sicher das EA nicht mehr groß reinreden wird in die weitere Entwicklung (MMORPG's werden ja bekanntlich nie fertig). Ansonsten gibt es sicherlich Änderungen, die einem Fan der ersten Stunde nicht schmecken werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

@Mymythos

Das einzige was hier Kinderkacke etc. ist, ist deine Argumentation... sobald jemand nicht DEINER Wahrheit entsprechend antwortest kommen von dir nur Beleidigungen und polemisches Gequatsche das man einem beliebigen Radikallinken Politiker in den Mund legen kann... mehr gibts dazu nicht mehr zu sagen


----------



## Stancer (28. Juli 2008)

Ich meine : Wieso sollten alle Spieleentwickler sich nach WoW richten ? Wer sagt das ? Warum sollten die denen nacheifern ?
Und noch viel schlimmer : Alle WoW Spieler schreien nach etwas neuem, aber sobald da Konzepte gezeigt werden hört man nur noch "Bla...keine Roxxoritems"

Ich meine Toyota ist Weltweit die erfolgreichste Automarke ! Sagt nun irgendwer, dass BMW nun Autos wie Toyota bauen soll ?


Aber mittlerweile kenne ich glaube ich eh den Grund wieso WAR von WoW´ler so verteufelt wird :

Sie wollen etwas neues, dass aber trotzdem so wie WoW ist. Tja und es wird immer deutlicher, dass WAR eben nicht wie WoW wird und nun sind die Leute enttäuscht, denn sie wissen, dass sie WoW noch weiter spielen müssen.

ACHTUNG : Nur ne Theorie !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruffii (28. Juli 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile kenne ich glaube ich eh den Grund wieso WAR von WoW´ler so verteufelt wird :
> 
> Sie wollen etwas neues, dass aber trotzdem so wie WoW ist. Tja und es wird immer deutlicher, dass WAR eben nicht wie WoW wird und nun sind die Leute enttäuscht, denn sie wissen, dass sie WoW noch weiter spielen müssen.



/signed


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich meine : Wieso sollten alle Spieleentwickler sich nach WoW richten ? Wer sagt das ? Warum sollten die denen nacheifern ?
> Und noch viel schlimmer : Alle WoW Spieler schreien nach etwas neuem, aber sobald da Konzepte gezeigt werden hört man nur noch "Bla...keine Roxxoritems"
> 
> Ich meine Toyota ist Weltweit die erfolgreichste Automarke ! Sagt nun irgendwer, dass BMW nun Autos wie Toyota bauen soll ?
> ...



Sorry, aber dein Autovergleich hinkt ja wie zehn lahmende Hühner. Toyota und BMW haben eine völlig unterschiedliche Zielgruppe. Und das ein BMW ein höherwertiges Auto ist als Toyota, steht ja wohl ausser Frage. Würde es tendenziell mehr Leute geben, welche sich einen BMW leisten könnten, würden auch mehr BMW's als Toyota's verkauft werden. 

Zum Thema: Ich glaube schon, daß War vieles von Wow abschauen wird. Die wären auch blöd, wenn sie es nicht täten. 10 Millionen Kunden sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Von demher denke ich schon, daß auch Items über kurz oder lang eine entsprechene Rolle in War haben werden. Aber wir werden ja sehen, wie es tatsächlich kommt lassen wir uns einfach überraschen^^


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

> GW wird aber Mythic/EA sicherlich nicht die Lizenz entziehen, weil EA plötzlich sagt "Oh, wir brauchen mehr Abos. Mythic, schaut mal wie es der Platzhirsch löst und macht euch Gedanken." Zugegeben, etwas plakativ dargestellt. GW wird sicherlich drauf achten, dass das Universum korrekt dargestellt wird. Ob nun eine Itemspirale drin vorkommt oder nicht, wird sie wohl weniger interessieren.
> 
> Denn ich behaupte mal, in Gameplaysachen werde sie sich raushalten. Und EA will mindestens kostendeckend arbeiten, besser noch mit einem Plus aus der Sache gehen. Die werden das schon durchgerechnet haben, ab wievielen verkauften Kopien plus der Abos sie in den Gewinnbereich kommen. Wird das erreicht, bin ich mir sicher das EA nicht mehr groß reinreden wird in die weitere Entwicklung (MMORPG's werden ja bekanntlich nie fertig). Ansonsten gibt es sicherlich Änderungen, die einem Fan der ersten Stunde nicht schmecken werden.



/signed
Scheinbar gibts in den tiefen des Netzes noch Leute mit Verstand. 




> Das einzige was hier Kinderkacke etc. ist, ist deine Argumentation... sobald jemand nicht DEINER Wahrheit entsprechend antwortest kommen von dir nur Beleidigungen und polemisches Gequatsche das man einem beliebigen Radikallinken Politiker in den Mund legen kann... mehr gibts dazu nicht mehr zu sagen



OMG, ja ne ist klar. Was bist denn Du für einer.
Pass mal auf Schatzi, das was Du mir hier vorwirst machst Du selbst. Und oben drein scheinst Du nicht auf ein Argument einzugehen sondern willst mich pauschal als dämlich bezeichenen. So nu extra für Dich:
Wenn der Kuchen spricht haben die Krümmel Pause. 
und nun zurück in das Loch aus dem Du gekrochen bist. 



> Aber mittlerweile kenne ich glaube ich eh den Grund wieso WAR von WoW´ler so verteufelt wird :
> 
> Sie wollen etwas neues, dass aber trotzdem so wie WoW ist. Tja und es wird immer deutlicher, dass WAR eben nicht wie WoW wird und nun sind die Leute enttäuscht, denn sie wissen, dass sie WoW noch weiter spielen müssen.



sicher brauchbare Theorie. Das war nur nicht das was ich angesprochen habe. Ich habe von den Entwicklern / Geldgebern / Lizenzhaltern gesprochen.
Ich behaupte weiterhin das dennen der eigene Geldbeutel näher ist als was "neues" was "anderes" oder genau das "selbe"
Jeder ist käuflich und nur mal so am Rande, wenn wer glaubt die entwickeln nen Spiel um was neues zu machen oder um was anderes zu machen oder sonst was der sollte mal den Kapitalismus anfangen zuverstehen. Ich mein das ist ja auch ok, nur manche argumentieren hier so als wären das Heilige die auf nem Kreuzzug sind. Die Realität wird euch sicher einholen und ihr werdet die ersten sein die vor Entäuschung ausloggen. 
Nochmal das ist nen Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Sollte sich rausstellen das IMBA Lila Roxxor Items dafür sorgen das das Konzept noch viel erfolgreicher wird werden sie es tun ohne auf eure Wünsche, Meinungen oder Gefühle rücksicht zu nehmen. Eigentlich ganz süß wie idealistisch hier einige noch sind. Ich sollte mich eigentlich drüber freuen das noch so viel Gutgläubigkeit auf der Welt vorhanden ist und diese scharmlos ausnutzen... Ich glaub ich werd mal irgendeine Müll Firma gründen scheinbar kaufts immer irgendnen Depp. Internet thats life....



> Zum Thema: Ich glaube schon, daß War vieles von Wow abschauen wird. Die wären auch blöd, wenn sie es nicht täten. 10 Millionen Kunden sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Von demher denke ich schon, daß auch Items über kurz oder lang eine entsprechene Rolle in War haben werden. Aber wir werden ja sehen, wie es tatsächlich kommt lassen wir uns einfach überraschen^^



Danke /sign


----------



## Stancer (28. Juli 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dein Autovergleich hinkt ja wie zehn lahmende Hühner. Toyota und BMW haben eine völlig unterschiedliche Zielgruppe. Und das ein BMW ein höherwertiges Auto ist als Toyota, steht ja wohl ausser Frage. Würde es tendenziell mehr Leute geben, welche sich einen BMW leisten könnten, würden auch mehr BMW's als Toyota's verkauft werden.
> 
> Zum Thema: Ich glaube schon, daß War vieles von Wow abschauen wird. Die wären auch blöd, wenn sie es nicht täten. 10 Millionen Kunden sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Von demher denke ich schon, daß auch Items über kurz oder lang eine entsprechene Rolle in War haben werden. Aber wir werden ja sehen, wie es tatsächlich kommt lassen wir uns einfach überraschen^^



Dann nimm halt VW oder Ford, da sollte die Zielgruppe wohl in etwa passen !!!

Und du hast dich nun selbst reingelegt. ANDERE ZIELGRUPPE !!!!

Mal dran gedacht, dass WAR eine andere Zielgruppe anspricht als die von WoW ?

Klar, beides sind MMO´s aber Toyota, VW und BMW bauen auch alle Autos !!!

Sicher werden die sich ein paar Dinge von WoW abschauen, WoW hat es ja auch nicht anders gemacht. Aber so wie es momentan ausschaut und auch immer wieder betont wurde, werden sie sich nicht die Itemspirale in dem Maße abschauen wie es sie in WoW gibt.
Wie gesagt, ohne Items geht es sich nicht, aber das Spiel wird sich nicht darauf fixieren. Es wird nicht Hauptaugenmerk sein einer immer besser werdenden Ausrüstung hinterher zu rennen !!!


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

> Mal dran gedacht, dass WAR eine andere Zielgruppe anspricht als die von WoW ?



das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Stancer (28. Juli 2008)

Mymythos schrieb:


> das halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Kannst du das auch Begründen ?

Wenn du meine Beiträge/Thesen/Theorien ablehnst, versuch mir wenigstens das Gegenteil zu beweisen.

Mal sehen wer mehr Infos über WAR hat....

Ich für meinen Teil verfolge WAR bereits seit 2 Jahren und kenne die meisten Entwicklungsschritte und auch das was die Entwickler immer wieder sagten. Von daher hab ich doch ein recht gutes Bild davon wie WAR aussehen wird. Dazu konnte ich WAR schon mehrmals Probespielen und kann daher sagen "Es ist gar nicht wie WoW"

Aber beweise mir, dass WAR wie WoW wird. Irgendeine Quelle, ein Entwicklerkommentar wie "Wir machen es wie WoW" würde mir schon genügen !!!
Ansonsten, wenn du deine Kritik nicht begründen kannst (kontruktive Kritik), dann hör auf hier zu posten !!!


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

> Kannst du das auch Begründen ?



ja das hab ich schon mehrfach begründet. Liegt einfach daran das Erfolg also Umsatz / Gewinn einfach im Mittelpunkt stehen.
lies nochmal meine Postings ich denk dann wird Dir dieser Punkt klarer.



> Wenn du meine Beiträge/Thesen/Theorien ablehnst, versuch mir wenigstens das Gegenteil zu beweisen.



Beweisen will ich gar nix, wieso auch, glaub doch was Du willst ist ein freies Land. (zumidest heissts das...)



> Mal sehen wer mehr Infos über WAR hat....



Du ganz sicher. Ich verneige mich vor dem lebenden WAR Lexikon. Sorry da isser wieder der Kindergarten.



> Aber beweise mir, dass WAR wie WoW wird



das hab ich nicht gesagt, nochmal lesen evtl. hilfts.
und nochmal beweisen will ich nix s. o.



> ...wenn du deine Kritik nicht begründen kannst (kontruktive Kritik), dann hör auf hier zu posten !!!



ich hab es x-mal versucht zu erleutern. Was soll ich sonst machen? Das Du nun meinst ich würde meine Ansichten nicht begründen zeugt einfach von Deinem noch jungen Alter und wunsch danach meine Person einfach zu flamen. Sorry aber das kann ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal wenn Du nachgeschlagen hast was konstruktive Kritik ist, versuch es einfach mal selbst. Nur zur Info, das bedeutet auf das gesagte einzugehen nicht eine neue These in den Raum zu stellen dazu nen bisschen Kindergarten packen und fertig.

Und Du wirst mir sicher nicht den Mund verbieten, dafür hast Du weder die Möglichkeiten noch die kommunikativen Fähigkeiten. Ich weiß nu biste sauer aber das schaffste schon ohne Schmerz keine Entwicklung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juli 2008)

So und jetzt kommen wir wieder zurück auf eine sachliche Ebene der Diskussion. Dinge wie "Junger", "Freundchen" oder anderen jovialen Mist will ich hier nicht mehr lesen müssen und das ist eine Verwarnung an beide Seiten in diesem kleinen Disput.


----------



## Stancer (28. Juli 2008)

Nun :

1. Ich bin ganz sicher nicht sauer. Aus dem Alter sich über anonyme Personen zu ärgern, auf die man im Internet trifft bin ich schon lange lange raus.

2. Ich stütze meine Thesen immerhin auf Wissen, ich will sicher nicht mit meinem WAR Wissen angeben. Gibt da genug, die mich auch da gnadenlos niedermachen würden. 

3. Nun irgendwas muss dich ja zu dem schluss hat kommen lassen "WAR wird wie WoW". Genau das will ich doch nur von dir wissen. Worauf stützt du deine Beurteilung ? Man kann sich kein Urteil bilden, ohne dies auf irgendwas zu stützen. Wenn du sagst : "Das Auto ist aber hässlich" dann sagst du doch auch, welche Teile dir da nicht gefallen. Tja und was bringt dich nun dazu zu sagen "WAR wird wie WoW" und eine Antwort wie "Ist einfach so" würde nur mir Recht geben !!


----------



## Mymythos (28. Juli 2008)

ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr schreiben aber ich will Dich nicht ohne Antwort stehen lassen.

Die freie Marktwirtschaft, o.a. die Betriebswirtschaftslehre oder logischer Menschenverstand.

Und nochmal ich habe nicht gesagt es wird wie WoW. ich glaube Du kannst oder willst nicht verstehen was ich sage, aber in Ordnung ich glaub ich gebs nu endgültig auf. Schönen Abend Dir noch...


----------



## Stancer (28. Juli 2008)

Zum Glück, weil ich hab auch keine Lust mehr. Will aber das letzte Wort haben : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast vielleicht nicht direkt gesagt "Es wird wie WoW" jedoch indirekt, denn deine Aussage, dass andere Entwickler auch einen Erfolg wie Blizzard wollen und sich dementsprechend möglichst nah an WoW orientieren.

Wenn das allerdings wirklich so wäre, dann müssten alle MMO heute noch wie Ultima Online sein, denn das hatte für damalige Verhältnisse einen ähnlich großen Erfolg wie WoW. Doch stattdessen tauchten neue Konzepte auf, manche wurden weiter verfolgt, andere verworfen, doch die Entwicklung blieb nie stehen. Und auch obwohl sich manche Konzepte deutlich durchsetzten tauchten immer wieder neue Konzepte auf, von diesen Entwicklern, kann also nicht gerade behauptet werden, sie würden sich an der Masse orientieren. Klar spiele wie Lotro oder D&D Online versuchten deutlich das WoW Konzept 1:1 zu kopieren, mit mäßigem Erfolg wie man sieht. 

Also stellt sich heraus "Eine Kopie ist nie so gut wie das Original" ----> Und das führt uns zum Schluss "Nur die Entwicklung neuer Konzepte bringt uns voran"

Man wird in WAR sicher Elemente aus WAR wiederfinden, genauso wie man in WoW Elemente aus voranggegangenen MMORPG´s findet. So ist eben die Entwicklung. Fakt ist aber : WAR ist keine Weiterentwicklung des WoW Konzeptes, sondern eine Weiterentwicklung des Daoc Konzeptes !!!

So und nu bin ich weg....
Bald fällt die NDA und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal !!!


----------



## Sorzzara (28. Juli 2008)

Dass W.A.R auf einem anderen Grundkonzept als WoW beruht, und demzufolge andere Spielerschichten, oder solche die etwas anderes probieren wollen, ansprechen wird, sollte inzwischen eigentlich zum Allgemeinen Gedankengut zählen.

WoW ist und bleibt ein PvE Fokussiertes Spiel (Und in diesem Bereich ist es nach wie vor das beste Spiel, da brauchen wir nicht eine Sekunde darüber zu diskutieren) mit einem gewissen PvP Inhalt als dreingabe, der jedoch wenig durchdacht ist, und dessen Konzepte und Auswirkungen sich immer mehr mit dem PvE Anteil beisst.
Da in WoW die PvE Folge lautet: Schwererer Boss benötigt besseres Equipment - Lässt noch besseres Equipment fallen - macht mich fit für noch schwereren Boss - usw. kommt es klarerweise zu einer Itemspirale, und zu einem starken Auseinanderklaffen der Equipstärke zwischen Frischen Leuten auf max. lvl, und solchen die schon sehr lange Spielen. Das ist logisch, und vollkommen in Ordnung solange sich das obige Schema nicht ändert, und solange die Eingriffe durch PvP Items nicht noch stärker werden als sie es schon sind (Da diese Items ausserhalb der PvE Itemspirale stehen stören sie, wenn sie im PvE eingesetzt werden, den logischen Ablauf, bzw. führen das PvE Konzept ad absurdum)
Das Auseinanderklaffen dieser "Itemschere" macht übrigens nichts, da jede neue Gilde ohnehin erstmal mit den einfacheren Raids anfangen muss.


W.A.R ist ein RvR basierendes Spiel, der Fokus liegt auf dem taktischen Kampf mehrerer Spielergruppen. Hier darf es keine so starke Itemisierung geben, da ansonsten Neuspieler vollkommen den Anschluss an die Spitze verlieren würden, bzw. niemals die Chance hätten, sich im Gesamtkonzept zu beweisen, da sie a priori "Opfer" währen.
Insofern würde ein Fokus auf eine WoW Typische Itemisierung die "Masse" die hier oft angesprochen wird wohl eher vom Kauf des Produktes abhalten, da sie niemals die Chance hätten zur Spitze aufzuschliessen.

*Achtung, die folgenden zwei Absätze sind die Kernaussage meines Posts:*
Der Unterschied zu WoW liegt auf der Hand: Die Bosse, welche man in WoW für Items bekämpft ändern niemals ihre Stärke...Mit denselben Ausgangsbedingungen (Sprich denselben Ausgangsitems gerüstet) kann jede Gruppe die Siege erringen, die andere Gruppen vor ihnen errungen haben. (Natürlich gehe ich hier davon aus dass die Gruppe auch den dazu nötigen Spielskill hat)
Würde es in W.A.R eine Itemspirale ála WoW geben würde quasi die Stärke jener Entitäten im Spiel die man bekämpfen muss um selbst Items zu erlangen (Also die Spieler der Gegenfraktion) stetig zunehmen. Spieler die nach ein zwei Monaten neu hinzukommen, hätten es deutlich schwerer dieselben Siege zu erringen, wie jene Spieler die von Anfang an dabei waren. Daher schliesst ein solches Konzept einen Starken Itemfokus von vornherein aus...gerade um "Massentauglich" bleiben zu können...sofern man unter diesem Begriff versteht, dass das Spiel sich gut verkauft, und einen grösseren Kundenstock halten kann.


 (Übrigens sehr interessant zu beobachten, wie !einzelne! für sich in Anspruch nehmen die Meinung vieler bis aller...also der ominösen "Masse" zu kennen...das ist ein gewisser Wiederspruch in sich, sofern man solche Aussagen nicht durch geeignete statistische Mittel wie Meinungsumfragen oder ähnlichem belegen kann. Solange man das nicht kann ist das bemühen der "Masse"  für eigene Argumentationen wiedersinnig, und hat keinerlei Argumentativen Nährwert.


Noch ein Nachsatz am Rande: Wenn man anfängt persönlich zu werden, dann ist das ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass man seinen eigenen Argumenten nicht zutraut, der sachlichen Diskussion standzuhalten. Oder um es volkstümlich auszudrücken: Wer beleidigt hat sowieso unrecht.


----------



## Zaratres (28. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so nen sch.... spaß^^ hehe  kling logisch was du schreibst mit dem items in war . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon lange nima sowas gescheites gelessen wie gerade^^


----------



## Servon (28. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> (Übrigens sehr interessant zu beobachten, wie !einzelne! für sich in Anspruch nehmen die Meinung vieler bis aller...also der ominösen "Masse" zu kennen...das ist ein gewisser Wiederspruch in sich, sofern man solche Aussagen nicht durch geeignete statistische Mittel wie Meinungsumfragen oder ähnlichem belegen kann. Solange man das nicht kann ist das bemühen der "Masse"  für eigene Argumentationen wiedersinnig, und hat keinerlei Argumentativen Nährwert.




Der gesamte Post ist ein schöne Darstellung der Situation, an der es nichts zu rütteln gilt. Bei diesen Quote hast du auch völlig Recht und muss mir auch diesen Schuh anziehen, das ich die "Masse" in einem meiner Argumente benutzt habe. Und nehme diese Kritik gerne an. Manchmal lässt man sich von gefühlten Tendenzen verleiten und führt einen Standpunkt nicht vernünftig aus.  Da nicht jeder die gleichen Rückschlüsse zieht, egal ob gefühlt oder durch Wissen, kommen solche schönen Diskussionen zu Stande.(Hauptgrund der Anwesenheit in diesem Forum)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wie Du gesagt hast, es sollten keine persönlichen Beleidigungen beinhalten.


----------



## Hühü1 (29. Juli 2008)

Wo ist mein apfelkuchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Wo ist mein apfelkuchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sinn?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ^^

Ich finde es einfach müllig das hunderte male die selben fragen im selben Thread gestellt werden und das jeder thread zu einem WOW vs. WAR thread gemacht wird wo kiddies müll reinspammen und "erwachsenere" member dagegenhalten.


so das war nu auch sinnvoll   ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Sinn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm ah mir war grad nach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll man dazu noch sagen ?War immer hin mal ne neue frage  die noch nicht gestellt wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

